# عبرة فى عبارة (متجددة) بقلم/ناجح ناصح جيد



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 ديسمبر 2015)

* عبارات مسيحية تحكمها الكلمة الالهية

عندما يبرد اشتياق المؤمنين لبعضهم البعض
تأكد ان هنالك برودة فى اشتياقهم للرب


​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 ديسمبر 2015)

كيف تقول أخلص للرب ولاتخلص لاخوتك

&&&&&&
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 ديسمبر 2015)

*عبرة فى عبارة3*

* 


 محبة فياضة بدون حكمة 
يظنها الاخرين عواطف للعرض
وحكمة بدون محبة عقلانية متعبة
اذاً التوازن والاتزان
محبة+ حكمة = حياة متزنة


*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 ديسمبر 2015)

*عبرة فى عبارة4*

 
عمانوئيل....... الله معنا
دعوة حقيقية للتمتع بالمعية الالهية عبر بقية حياتك!!!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 ديسمبر 2015)

*   لينهض الرب قلوبنا غير فاقدين للرجاء غير منغمسين فى الوقتيات المؤقتات
منتظرين الرجاء المبارك على مستوى الفعل والقول
لانتظار العربس
هوذا العريس مقبل
...
تحياتى  *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 ديسمبر 2015)

الأخلاقيات،المثل،الأعمال الحسنة....الخ
لن تضمن لك أبديتك
لكن الايمان بالمسيح المخلص هو من يضمن لك الأبدية والقادر على تغييرك.
.....
تغيير الحياة يبدأ لكنه لن ينتهى!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 ديسمبر 2015)

الخراب كل الخراب لحياتك الدنيوية والأبدية أن تبعد الرب يسوع المسيح منها.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 ديسمبر 2015)

الخروج ظ¤ :ظ¢  فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: "مَا هذِهِ فِي ‍يَدِكَ؟" 
رؤيا يوحنا ظ£: ظ¨ لأَنَّ لَكَ قُوَّةً ‍يَسِيرَةً،
رؤيا يوحنا ظ£ :ظ¢ كُنْ سَاهِرًا وَ‍شَدِّدْ مَا بَقِيَ، الَّذِي هُوَ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ
* لاتستخف بما لديك
* ولا تستضغر عطايا الله لك
* ولا تتعلل بقصور امكانياتك
بل
انتبه لما يعمله الرب فيك وكن متاحاً ليعمله بك!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 ديسمبر 2015)

الايمان التعليمى الصحيح يقودنى لحياة صحيحة
وان وجد خلل فى حياتى فعلى مراجعة ماأؤمن به أو فهمى لما أؤمن به.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 ديسمبر 2015)

يوجد مرضى كثيرين مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين
اذا ماالفرق بينهما؟
الفرق وجود المسيح فى حياة تابعيه، مما يجعلهم لا يستسلمون متمسكين بكفاية النعمة(تكفيك نعمتى لأن قوتى فى الضعف تكمل)
اذا
لاتستسلم للمرض أو اليأس....الخ
ولا تجعلهم معوقين لحصولك على النعمة المتاحة والمقدمة لك فى ومن المسيح يسوع ربنا.​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 ديسمبر 2015)

(11)
*المحبة الحقيقية بيئة صالحة للنمو للحياة للشفاء!!
الله محبة وهذه هويته وشخصيته رغم مانبادره من بغضة او اتهامات!!!*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 ديسمبر 2015)

(12)
مجئ الرب يسوع لعالمنا لا لكى يقنع الخطاة بخطاياهم ويظهر ردائتنا فحسب 
بل لكى يخلصنا من خطايانا!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 ديسمبر 2015)

(13)
اَبِي اَنْتَ. (مز 89: 26)
ربما لديك مفاهيم مشوهة أو قصور فى ادراك الأبوة
لذا فأنت ساخط على أبيك او منه
لكنى اليوم
أدعوك لأب 
أبوته هى الأبوة التى لاعيب فيها
أحبك من كل قلبه
انه
الله ابوك
الله أبانا
لماذا تعيش محروم من الأبوة؟
ونبعها وأصلها موجود
تعال!!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 ديسمبر 2015)

(14)
من نظر لنفسه انكسر
ومن نظر للبشر عثر
ومن نظر للرب انتصر​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 ديسمبر 2015)

لا بد ان يكون فى قلوبنا شوق كبير للرب


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2015)

متااااااااااااااااااااااابع


----------



## soul & life (14 ديسمبر 2015)

عبارات جميلة ومفيدة تسلم ايدك  .. الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 ديسمبر 2015)

(15)
انقطاع الامل وفقدان الرجاء ضربة اليأس واللارجاء وعدم النفعية وعدم جدوى الوجود او الانزواء ربما تصيبنا عندما نقيس انفسنا على الاخرين وعندما نحول اعيننا عن سر الرجاء ونبعه ربنا يسوع المسيح!!!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 ديسمبر 2015)

(16)
لتكن مشيئتك
يجب ان لاتكون مجرد عبارة ننطق بها 
لكن يجب ان تكون اسلوب حياة نحياه​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 ديسمبر 2015)

(17)
فى غفلة من الانسان
 غزى قلبه الشيطان
حطم البستان صيره بلا اركان
ساد عليه جرده من السلطان
افسد كيانه جعله مهان
جاء الحبيب من أجلك ياانسان
فهل تسلمه الكيان لينقذك من الهوان
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 ديسمبر 2015)

خبرات للبناء وكلمات للنقاء .

شكراً لما تشاركنا به مما عرفته فى هذه الحياه ..

ربنا يسندك ويقويك.
ـ ـ ـ
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 ديسمبر 2015)

(18)
*    عرش النعمة
ليس مكان للسجود والعبادة فحسب بل لتفريغ وسكب النفس.
.....
 تَوَكَّلُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ يَا قَوْمُ. (اسْكُبُوا قُدَّامَهُ قُلُوبَكُمْ). اَللهُ مَلْجَأٌ لَنَا. سِلاَهْ. (مز 62 : 8)*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 ديسمبر 2015)

(19)
عمر السرقة متشبعش
مال
كرامة
مكانة
جنس
.
.
.
الخ

​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 ديسمبر 2015)

(20)
عدة عبر وعبارات
الخلط والمغالطة معلمان من معالم هذه الايام
خلط ماهو عام وماهو خاص اى تعميم الخاص ، وتخصيص العام 
المغالطة ان اعرف الخطأ واكابر فى تجنبه او ان اعرف الصائب واتجنب اتباعه
--
ليكن لك مالك وليكن لى مالى لاتفرض على مالك ولاافرض عليك مالى
--
كن فى دعوتك فانت لمولك ودع الاخر ان يكون فى دعوته وهو لمولاه
--
ربما ترى انى فى خلط او مغالطة وربما يكون لديك رؤيا اوضح منى
وتريد ان تصلحنى!! من انت بالنسبة لى ومن انا بالنسبة لك لنصلح بعض ام ان الامر فرد عضلات!!!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 ديسمبر 2015)

* 
(21)
لو فشلنا فى ان نظل تلاميذ للرب فى كلمته لكان فشلنا فشلاً ذريعاً فى حياتنا الروحية حتى لو ظهر للاخرين اننا ناجحين!!!


*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 ديسمبر 2015)

* 
(22)
  لن يفقد الرب ثقته فينا رغم كل عيوبنا وافعالنا
وكذا لن يحجب رحمته او محبته 
( أ فعاله الأبوية)رغم جحودنا وخيانتنا
علمنى ياسيدى ان اكون مثلك!!!  
(22) *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 ديسمبر 2015)

* 
(23)
  أختلاف بلا خلاف*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 ديسمبر 2015)

(24)
لابد من تغيير فى اسلوب حديثنا عن سيدنا وربنا
البعض يدعو باسمه (يسوع) او يقول عنه (السيد المسيح)
يااحباء لنعترف برببويته ولنقل بملء الفم عنه
(الرب يسوع المسيح)!!!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 ديسمبر 2015)

(25)
*    جاد ام حاد  *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 ديسمبر 2015)

(26)
   أقرأ واعتبر
اتعجب كل العجب ممن يصرفون راتبهم خلال اسبوع من استلامه فى تسديد الديون
ثم يستدينون باقى الشهر
آليس بالاجدى تنظيم الحياة
(الديون اسلوب حياة)
الرب يحفظنى ويحفظك منها
ومن زنقتها والحاجة اليها.
بركتك يارب
 وحكمتك لأتصرف فى البركة. ​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 ديسمبر 2015)

(27)
*   قد نظن ان مايشبع الرب خدمة اومال نقدمه لكن مايشبع الرب هو قلب يسكن فيه وحتى ان كنت للرب تذكر ان الرب أولاً الرب أولاً كن ياسيدى الأول فى اولوياتى*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 ديسمبر 2015)

(28)
*لنقل الحق
بروح الحق ولأجل الحق وباسلوب حق ولا بد ان أحيا الحق قبل ان أنطق به !!
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (26 ديسمبر 2015)

(29)
*كلما زاد انشغالك بما هو حقيقى ، 
 كلما قل انشغالك بما هو خيالى
والعكس صحيح!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 ديسمبر 2015)

(30)
*يااصحاب القلوب الغلفاء
والاذان الصماء
الرحيل الرحيل بوقا يطلق لدعوتنا
فهل نحن عنه بعداء
ونغوص فى مشغوليتنا الزائفة بينما أفواهنا تنشد السماء السماء وللاسف نتكلم عنها كلمات باهتة جوفاء
هيا اصرخ معى
يارب انهض قلبى ولمع امام عيني الرجاء
واشعل قلبى بنيران محبتك ولظى حبك ياالله!!*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 ديسمبر 2015)

(31)
* يانفسى تعلمى الا تلومى البشر والتمسى الاعذار
لهم
أتقولين :-
خائين آلا تخونى.
كاذبين آلا تكذبى.
هم مثلك وانت مثلهم
فلماذا تلتمسين الاعذار لنفسك؟؟؟!!
 بينما تنصبين المحاكم لهم !!!
..........
 فِي احْتِجَاجِي الأَوَّلِ لَمْ يَحْضُرْ أَحَدٌ مَعِي، بَلِ (الْجَمِيعُ تَرَكُونِي).
( لاَ يُحْسَبْ عَلَيْهِم) ْ. (2تي ظ¤ : ظ،ظ¦)    *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 ديسمبر 2015)

(32)
*    تم ضم شجرة2015 الى بستان الزمن وتم وضع نبتة 2016 
فهل لدينا استعداد ان نسلم2016 للبستانى الاعظم؟؟؟
+ انتقلت الى الزمن الماضى سنة2015 وعزاؤنا انها كانت فى مشيئة الرب
ونضع سنة 2016 بين يدى الرب اعظم ضامن لايامنا وحياتنا 
فلتكن سنة مقبولة للرب. *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2016)

(33)
*استثمر ولاتهدر 2016
   هيا يااحباء ليكن عامنا مستثمر
فى التغذى على كلمة الله
الدخول لعرش النعمة حيث نلتقى الهنا بالصلاة
يتحدث الينا من خلال كلمته
نحدثه من خلال الصلاة​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2016)

(34)
*يقول الرب
قال الرب
ليس كما يقول باعة الوهم
اذا اردت ان تعرف مايقوله لك الرب بالحق والحقيقة ودون غش
فعليك بمقابلته فى عرش نعمته فسيتحدث اليك عبر كلمته النقية بلا مورابة وبلا كذب أو غش.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يناير 2016)

*    ظنينا ان الحال عال العال
وتوقفنا عن السؤال
والقلب فتر وبقينا ولا على البال
ايه اللى جرى ياستات ويارجال
بقى كل واحد تايه فى موال
كترنا على بعض ولا نسينا الود والحال
كانت اللمة الحلوة تجمعنا واللقمة تتاكل
وكنا فى الضيقة دوغرى مع بعض فى الحال
ايه اللى جرى ياأفاضل ايه اللى حال
يارب رجع المية لمجاريها ولم الشمل وريح البال
ولم قلوبنا على قلبك فنطبق كلامك اللى تقال
.......
مزمور 133
1 هُوَذَا مَا أَحْسَنَ وَمَا أَجْمَلَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ الإِخْوَةُ مَعًا!
2 مِثْلُ الدُّهْنِ الطَّيِّبِ عَلَى الرَّأْسِ، النَّازِلِ عَلَى اللِّحْيَةِ، لِحْيَةِ هَارُونَ، النَّازِلِ إِلَى طَرَفِ ثِيَابِهِ.
3 مِثْلُ نَدَى حَرْمُونَ النَّازِلِ عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ. لأَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ بِالْبَرَكَةِ، حَيَاةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يناير 2016)

(36)
*شكاوى بكاوى للرب ارفعها ناوى
واحد ممعهوش عيال
والتانى ضيق الحال
والتالت قلق البال
والرابع الصحة فى الاعطال
يارب ياإلهنا ياعالم بالحال
ارزق الكل وداوى العليل وكتر القليل وهات العيال
أنت العاطى المانح المحب والعالم بالحال والترحال 
 ياملك الكمال.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 يناير 2016)

(37)
*مش عاجبه حد ولا حياة ولا لحد
وعامل ان الكل مش على القد
تكلمه رقبته تتمد ودايما فى شد
قولى عاوز ايه  دا كلامك للنفس يسد
طرى كلامك وحسن الرد
ووضح رأيك ان كان ولابد
انقذ نفسك من سوء الرد
وابطل منازعاتك وبلاش شد
لأحسن دنيا العلاقات على راسك تتهد
تخسر حبايبك كلمة باقولها لنفسى وليك بجد
اصلح وضح انصح من غير شد.*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 يناير 2016)

*  كَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَعْبُدُونَ آلِهتَهُمْ كَعَادَةِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَبَوْهُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ (2مل ظ،ظ§ : ظ£ظ£)

حال الكثيرين فى زماننا هذا
اسم الرب على الشفاه... الآلهة الغريبة فى القلوب.
صور القديسين وصور شبه جنسية فى الصفحات
آيات كتابية وكلمات شيطانية
خلطبيطة.*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 يناير 2016)

(39)
*الهدف الابليسى منذ القديم:-
التكوين ظ£ظ¤: ظ© وَصَاهِرُونَا. تُعْطُونَنَا ‍بَنَاتِكُمْ، وَتَأْخُذُونَ لَكُمْ بَنَاتِنَا.

التكوين ظ£ظ¤: ظ،ظ¦ نُعْطِيكُمْ بَنَاتِنَا وَنَأْخُذُ لَنَا ‍بَنَاتِكُمْ، وَنَسْكُنُ مَعَكُمْ وَنَصِيرُ شَعْبًا وَاحِدًا
+++++
الامر الالهى
++++++
عزرا ظ©:  ظ،ظ¢  وَالآنَ فَلاَ تُعْطُوا ‍بَنَاتِكُمْ لِبَنِيهِمْ وَلاَ تَأْخُذُوا بَنَاتِهِمْ لِبَنِيكُمْ،
نحميا ظ،ظ£:  ظ¢ظ¥  "لاَ تُعْطُوا ‍بَنَاتِكُمْ لِبَنِيهِمْ، وَلاَ تَأْخُذُوا مِنْ بَنَاتِهِمْ لِبَنِيكُمْ، وَلاَ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ.
كورنثوس الثانية ظ¦ :ظ،ظ¤     لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ ‍نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟
(من للرب فليبحث عن شريك فى الرب ومنه وله!!! )​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 يناير 2016)

(40)
يظنون ان السعادة:-
فى امتلاك المال
فى العيلة والعيال
فى السفر والترحال
لكن السعادة
ان يسكن الرب فى القلب فيسود على الكيان فتتمتع به مخلصا رئيسا للايمان
مكتفيا سعيدا به فى حياتك .​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 يناير 2016)

(41)
العلاقات المسيحية التى حسب قلب الرب علاقات محددة وواضحة وليست علاقات هوائية وليست انانية ولاتحكمها الانتفاعية بل يحكمها العطاء وكل علاقة صحيحة لها اسمها ومجالها ومعلنة وليست خفية وليس فيها ماتخاف من اعلانه او مايعيبها هل فهمت رؤية كلمة الله للعلاقات؟؟!!
لتكن يارب علاقتى بالاخرين مقدسة وحسب قلبك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 يناير 2016)

(42)
*الاكثرون يصرخون طالبين الرب
بينما
القليلون هم من يقتربون منه فى كلمته وعرش نعمته!!!!*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 يناير 2016)

(43)

*لم يجئ سيدى ليصلح البشرية
لكنه جاء لتغيير قلوب طالبيه!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 يناير 2016)

(44)
*برغم عظمة التاريخ الا انه يجب الا نكون عبدة التاريخ، فالتاريخ رغم عظمته الا انه له ما له و عليه ما عليه؛ فالتاريخ بشرى؛ والبشر يخطئون
ولكننا احبائى
يجب ان نعبد الله بحسب كلمته المنزهة عن الخطأ والتى تسمو فوق تاريخ وتأريخ.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 يناير 2016)

(45)
*لتكن حياتنا مستثمرة
فى التغذى على كلمة الله
الدخول لعرش النعمة حيث نلتقى الهنا بالصلاة
يتحدث الينا من خلال كلمته
نحدثه من خلال الصلاة​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 يناير 2016)

(46)
*الرب الهنا يعمل لصالحنا 
               لكن 
كثيرون لايدركون ذلك
               الا 
   بعد فوات الاوان​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 يناير 2016)

(47)
*المتضع الواعى يناقش ويحاور فيقتنع او لا يقتنع لكنه يجيبك باتضاع وبمحبة.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 يناير 2016)

(48)
*ليه
بتكتب حروفك من خوفك
ليه
بتقول أقوالك من اوهامك
.
سجل كلامك من سلامك​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 يناير 2016)

(49)
*مالا يعنيك قد يعنى غيرك
مالا يميزك قد يميز غيرك
مالا يفيدك قد يفيد غيرك
وهكذا
فلست انت وحدك محور الكون.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يناير 2016)

(50)
*رؤيا يوحنا ظ¢ظ¢:ظ،ظ§ وَالرُّوحُ وَالْعَرُوسُ يَقُولاَنِ:"تَعَالَ!". وَمَنْ يَسْمَعْ فَلْيَقُلْ:"تَعَالَ!". وَمَنْ يَعْطَشْ فَلْيَأْتِ. وَمَنْ ‍يُرِدْ فَلْيَأْخُذْ مَاءَ حَيَاةٍ مَجَّانًا.
يوحنا ظ¦:ظ£ظ§ كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ ‍يُقْبِلُ، وَمَنْ ‍يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا.
حرية فى الاختيار وتحمل مسئولية القرار
 دعوة مفتوحة مادام الوقت يدعى نهار​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يناير 2016)

*امام كمال وجمال تعاملات الله معنا
تقف كل ادوات الاستفهام حائرة وعاجزة وقاصرة!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يناير 2016)

(52)
*الواقع المؤسف لا يتغير بالأحلام او التمنى فحسب
بل............
أكمل ماتراه مناسبا لتغيير واقعك؟
فلن يغير واقعك الا أنت!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 يناير 2016)

(53)
*لا تفرط ولا تكبت
بل
اضبط​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 يناير 2016)

(54) عبرة 15 يناير 2016
*الظلمة والنور
لا اختلاط بينهما
فاما ان نعيش ونسلك فى النور
واما ان نعيش فى الظلمة 
الحياة قرار واختيار​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يناير 2016)

(55)عبرة 16 يناير 2016
*اتكلم فى الهيافات تسمعك الناس بالالوفات
     اتكلم فى الهام تلاقى الناس نيام​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 يناير 2016)

(56)
*اذا كنت تؤمن بكلمة الله فعش بموجبها!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يناير 2016)

(57)
*مشكلتى ومشكلة الكثيرين
      اننا نريد ان الرب يعمل بنا
                    لكننا 
          نتذمر عندما يعمل فينا
ولن يعمل بنا الا عندما يعمل فينا أولا!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يناير 2016)

(58)
*الاحشاء التى تسكن فيها كلمة الله خير معبر عن حياة الله.

 أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلهِي سُرِرْتُ، وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي". (مز ظ¤ظ  : ظ¨)*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 يناير 2016)

(59)
*اذا اردت ان تكون فى قلب الرب فليكن الرب فى قلبك!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 يناير 2016)

(60)
*القرار قرارى وانا حر .... صح وقد يكون خطأ
 صح ان كان يخصك بمفردك
وخطأ ان كان قد يؤثر على الكثيرين من حولك
الديكتاتور هو من يتخذ القرارت ضارباً بعرض الحائط الاخرين!!
ماخاب من استشار وزد على ذلك من انتظر الرب وتيقن ان ما يقرره صائب دون تهور او تراخى!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 يناير 2016)

(61)
*الموت  لحظة
لكن
الحياة كل لحظة​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 يناير 2016)

(62)

*كل امور نعتبرها جيدة ومتفوقة ومميزة فى حياتنا بدون وجود حقيقى فى مشيئة الرب
أوراق تين لن تستر عورتنا
مياه مالحة لن تروى ظمأنا
سراب... ضياع... تيه.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 يناير 2016)

(63)
*  عندما تهتز علاقتنا بالرب يهتز معها كل شئ
توبنى فأتوب. ​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 يناير 2016)

(64)
*المؤمن الحقيقى المدرك لصلاح مشيئة الرب فى حياته، تأتى عليه الزوابع والمتاعب والامراض فيتألم شأنه شأن باقى البشر لكنه يختلف فى ادراكه انه بين يدي أبيه السماوى كلى الصلاح فيتحمل الامه بكل رضى وتسليم وهذا الادراك يعطيه المعونة على الاحتمال.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 يناير 2016)

(65)
*ماتتحشرش فى اللى ملكش فيه
ولا تهربش من اللى لك فيه!!
علمنى يارب الاتزان!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 يناير 2016)

(66)
*الصمت مطلوب فى الزمن المقلوب
واوع تقولى سلبية ربك رب قلوب
اتكلم وقت الكلام واصمت واقفل الابواب
اسمع همس الروح وماتهزك ريح ولا دروب
زماننا زمن معطوب وسماع الروح مطلوب
قول الحق بروح الحق واوع تتوه يامحبوب
شوفت سيدك كان عايش ازاى وازاى كان بيكشف القلوب
بيقول الحق بس دايماً على حق سواء كان مرغوب او غير مرغوب
خليك فى مشيئته وعش له مهما كان الطريق صعوب
الرب قريب  على الابواب مهما صعبت الدروب
يفحص الضمائر بناره وكمان القلوب
شد حيلك يامحبوب من غير دروشة ولا تعقيد وخليك دؤوب​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 يناير 2016)

(67)
*لنصمت الصمت الواعى الذى يرهب الأفاعى!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 يناير 2016)

(68)
*سرقة الأقوال جريمة لا تقل عن سرقة الاموال!!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 يناير 2016)

(69)
سامحونى المرة دى طويلة لانها محور الحياة
هاقصتى أرويها
وهاحكايتى أحكيها
بها أحداث كثيرة
وأمور مثيرة
وأشخاص كثيرين
لكنى
أعلن لكم عن اعظم مافيها
عن من
يمسك نسيجها
ويقبض على بدايتها
ويعلم نهايتها
ويلاحظ مابينهما
وتدور الحكاية
وتقص القصة
لتعلن لا عن أحداثها
بل
عن من وراء أحداثها
بل
عن من يمسك بأحداثها
هل تعرفونه
أنا أعرفه
بل إن شئت الصدق
هو يعرفنى
احبه من فيض محبته
لقد نسج أيامى بخيوط رحمته
وأوجدها بغزارة نعمته
وأشعل احداث حياتى بنيران محبته
انه
ربى
سيدى
ربى
مسيحى
حبيبى
الذى يشبع بالخير عمرى
أنقذ من الحفرة حياتى
هل تدعه يفعل معك كمافعل معى
أشجعك على ذلك
فاجعله
سيد حياتك ومؤلف قصتها
هيا اليه لاتتباطأ!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 يناير 2016)

(70)
*التعصب
 أعمى البصيرة وبلا قلب وبلا حس وبلا تمييز.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (26 يناير 2016)

(71)
*لو تيقن كل صاحب سلطة أو منصب وقال مثل هذا القول:-
 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يُوسُفُ: "لاَ تَخَافُوا. لأَنَّهُ هَلْ أَنَا مَكَانَ اللهِ؟
 (تك ظ¥ظ  : ظ،ظ©)
لارتاح واراح من هم فى دائرة سلطته أو منصبه!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 يناير 2016)

(72)
*نطلب المحال نعيش فى الخيال لا قدرة الا بالتشدق بالأقوال وصرنا بلا افعال
صيرنا الحلم اوهام لاننا اطفال بلا رؤية بلافهم ،عفوا فالحق غادر ديارنا وصرنا ارذال
اه يامسيحنا اه يارأسنا فأنت انت الفعال
والبعد عنك صيرنا فى طريق الاضمحلال
فهل من عودة لفكرك ونقف وقفة الابطال!!
....
فهذا نصيب دعاة
التمزق والتعصب والتحزب​*


----------



## happy angel (27 يناير 2016)

عبارات جميلة ومفيدة 

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 يناير 2016)

(73)
*هل نحن معول لهدم مملكة ابليس ام معول لهدم بعضنا البعض؟؟؟!!
 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُفْسِدُ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ فَسَيُفْسِدُهُ اللهُ، لأَنَّ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ مُقَدَّسٌ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ هُوَ. (1كو ظ£ : ظ،ظ§)
 فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَنْهَشُونَ وَتَأْكُلُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، فَانْظُرُوا لِئَلاَّ تُفْنُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. (غل ظ¥ : ظ،ظ¥)
 فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَامِلاَنِ مَعَ اللهِ، وَأَنْتُمْ فَلاَحَةُ اللهِ، بِنَاءُ اللهِ. (1كو ظ£ : ظ©)

 لِذلِكَ عَزُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا وَابْنُوا أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، كَمَا تَفْعَلُونَ أَيْضًا. (1تس ظ¥ : ظ،ظ،)

اذا
لنكن دعاة بناء لا هدم!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 يناير 2016)

(74)
*ياعزيزى
معظمنا متعصبين ان لم يكن كلنا ولكن بقدر ما
اذا
فلنفحص انفسنا فى عرش النعمة ولننبذ كل تعصب
لكن
فى المقابل ارجو ان لا نهرب من دائرة التعصب الى دائرة التسيب !!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يناير 2016)

(75)
*عرش النعمة
خير مكان لتفريغ الاحزان
ننال فيه الرحمة ونجد نعمة عونا كمان
تشكى تبكى كل اسرارك فى امان
لا يمكن يخونك ودموعك فى زق عنده ياانسان
ادخل بثقة ولا تهتز دا حبيبك رئيس الايمان
اطلبه بسرعة كلمه هايجيلك فى كل أوان
......
 فَلْنَتَقَدَّمْ بِثِقَةٍ إِلَى عَرْشِ النِّعْمَةِ لِكَيْ نَنَالَ رَحْمَةً وَنَجِدَ نِعْمَةً عَوْنًا فِي حِينِهِ. (عب ظ¤ : ظ،ظ¦)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يناير 2016)

(76)*فى عرش النعمة تتزال الغمة
 وان بقيت موجودة يدينا عليها معونة​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 يناير 2016)

(77)
*اذا اردت ان تعرف نوعية كيان الاخر
اسأله عن نفسه؟؟؟؟
ثم
اساله عن الاخرين؟؟؟
فاذا أخذ يمدح نفسه ويذم او يقلل من الاخرين
فأحذر  وتحذر منه.
..... 
وكذا نوعية كيانى وكيانك.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 يناير 2016)

(78)
*لا تدع قيم ومفاهيم العالم عبر وسائله تخترق كيانك
بل دع قيم ومفاهيم الرب عبر كلمته تسكن اعماقك.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (31 يناير 2016)

(79)
*لا يكن شغلك الشاغل البحث عن قداسة المكان
أو الزمان
 بل ليكن شغلك الشاغل قداسة الكيان.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 فبراير 2016)

(80)
*تيموثاوس الثانية ظ£: ظ،ظ¤ وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَ‍اثْبُتْ عَلَى مَا تَعَلَّمْتَ وَأَيْقَنْتَ، عَارِفًا مِمَّنْ تَعَلَّمْتَ.
الثوابت الايمانية التعليمية الكتابية لايمكن المساومة فيها !!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 فبراير 2016)

(81)
*المعتقدات الاخرى تعلم بأن
                       ( تطهر لتقابل الله)
                 لكن كلمة الله  تعلمنا
                            (   قابل الله لتتطهر)  !!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 فبراير 2016)

(82)
*ياعم بركات الايمان مش حركات
ولا شوية تنهيدات وتنزل دمعات
الايمان سريرة ومسيرة وسيرة
للايمان رئيس نتبعه وبلاش تهجيس
الايمان يغير وعمره مايتغير بس نتطور
الايمان تبعية وسيرة نقية وبلاش تهوية
شوف كتالوج الايمان فى كتاب رئيس الايمان
وعيش به دا صالح لكل عصر وزمان​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 فبراير 2016)

(83)
*البلاغة وحدها لاتكفى لانه فى هذه الحالة نكون مثل ترتلس
لكن البلاغة والفصاحة مع قوة الروح القدس نكون مثل بولس .
الشاهد والنص الكتابى
أعمال الرسل ظ،:ظ¢ظ¤
وَبَعْدَ خَمْسَةِ أَيَّامٍ انْحَدَرَ حَنَانِيَّا رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ مَعَ الشُّيُوخِ وَخَطِيبٍ اسْمُهُ تَرْتُلُّسُ. فَعَرَضُوا لِلْوَالِي ضِدَّ بُولُسَ.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 فبراير 2016)

(84)

*  اذا اردنا الحماية الالهية فلنعيش وفق المشيئة الالهية*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 فبراير 2016)

(85)
*ماننشره ( مانقوله مانرسمه مانكتبه )يعبر عنا شئنا ام ابينا!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 فبراير 2016)

(86)
*الكلام السفيه وذو المعنى المزدوج لايصدر الا من قلب سفيه وأعوج!!
+++++
أفسس ظ¥:ظ¤  وَلاَ الْقَبَاحَةُ، وَلاَ كَلاَمُ ‍السَّفَاهَةِ، وَالْهَزْلُ الَّتِي لاَ تَلِيقُ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الشُّكْرُ.
 لوقا ظ¦ :ظ¤ظ¥  اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ ‍فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ.
تيموثاوس الاولى ظ£: ظ¨ كَذلِكَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الشَّمَامِسَةُ ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، لاَ ذَوِي ‍لِسَانَيْنِ،
===
لسانين
خ´خ¹جپخ»خ؟خ³خ؟د‚
dilogos
Thayer Definition:
1) saying the same thing twice, repeating
2) double tongued, double in speech, saying one thing with one person another with another (with the intent to deceive)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 فبراير 2016)

(87)
*قد نمر بتجربة ما (مرض..  تشهير... اى نوعاً ما)  ونصرخ متألمين وهذ حقنا
وفجأة نتذكر من مروا مثلنا من قبلنا ولم نرثى لهم او نشفق عليهم
حينئذ نسمع صوتاً فى اعماقنا هل تعلمت الدرس
منا من يتعلم 
ومنا من سيعاد امتحانه مرة اخرى لرسوبه فى الامتحان!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 فبراير 2016)

(88)
*الشكر ياافاضل بطل يناضل يسمو عن الكلام
يعلو متفوقا صابرا على الالام
يسمو بصاحبه طاردا دياجير الظلام
يشق طريقه عبر اطنان الركام
يهمس فى قلبك باسما بالسلام
رافعا عن اكتافك كل احمال الالام
فياهناءة من يهتم به فيالا الانعام
يجلو النفس من غياهب الاوهام
تصفو به الحياة من منغصات اللئام
فيقصر شكرى مهما سما لرب السلام​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 فبراير 2016)

(89)
*يا فارد قلوعك فاكر الكون طوعك
     مش كل شاردة وواردة  تطوعك
اوزن الامور وخطوة خطوة يتم بلوغك​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 فبراير 2016)

(90)
*فحش الكلام يسبب آلام .
طيب الكلام يشفى سقام.

 يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَهْذُرُ مِثْلَ طَعْنِ السَّيْفِ، أَمَّا لِسَانُ الْحُكَمَاءِ فَشِفَاءٌ.
 (أم 12 :18)
 وَلاَ الْقَبَاحَةُ، وَلاَ كَلاَمُ السَّفَاهَةِ، وَالْهَزْلُ الَّتِي لاَ تَلِيقُ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الشُّكْرُ. (أف 5 : 4)

 لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ كُلَّ حِينٍ بِنِعْمَةٍ، مُصْلَحًا بِمِلْحٍ، لِتَعْلَمُوا كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تُجَاوِبُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ. 
(كو 4 : 6)
 فَيَكُونَ شِفَاءً لِسُرَّتِكَ، وَسَقَاءً لِعِظَامِكَ. (أم 3 : 8)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 فبراير 2016)

*متعش فى الاوهام
سيدك عنده للكون نظام
بلاش تهاتى وكتر كلام
اه لو سمعت لربك ياسلام​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 فبراير 2016)

(92)
الكنيسة اللى بتولد لازم تربى
وخير مثال ارجع لبولس فى رسايله
وقبله
.
.
سيدك شوف عمل ايه مع تلاميذه.
واللى ميترباش يفضل متزعزع
وعظة توديه وعظة تيجيبه
.....
 كَيْ لاَ نَكُونَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ أَطْفَالاً مُضْطَرِبِينَ وَمَحْمُولِينَ بِكُلِّ رِيحِ تَعْلِيمٍ، بِحِيلَةِ النَّاسِ، بِمَكْرٍ إِلَى مَكِيدَةِ الضَّلاَلِ. (أف ظ¤ : ظ،ظ¤)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 فبراير 2016)

(93 طويلة)
الناس بقيت وحشة.... خليك انت حلو
الناس بقيت أنانية.... خليك انت مضحى
الناس بقيت شريرة.... خليك انت بار
الناس بتروح الكنايس علشان اغراض ومقابلات
طيب روح انت علشان تعبد الرب ويكون لك شركة حقيقية
عاوز اقول عن نفسى لولا غطاء النعمة لكانت فضيحتى بجلاجل وكمان انت
اللى مش بنحبه فى الناس لازم نعيش عكسه
الغلط يبقى صح.. وصدقونى لو كنا صادقين
 هنلاقى اللى بندينه مالينا من ساسنا لراسنا بس احنا اللى عاملين فيها ابرار
ولو كاميرة الرب وضمائرنا تعرض حالة قلوبنا وخفايا ارواحنا يبقى كلنا فى الباى باى
اللى من الرب يتعامل زى الرب يحب ويصلى ويعالح ويصبر وميخدش دور القاضى لان الحكم للرب ولروحه
وطول ما احنا فى زمن النعمة فيه أمل !!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 فبراير 2016)

(94)
فرق بسيط  من الفروق بين الحب والهوى
المحب يرى عيوب حبيبه ويقبله كما هو.
اما صاحب الهوى منجذب لمن يهواه ولايرى عيوبه الا عندما يستفيق وعندما يرى العيوب يكره من كان منجذب اليه.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 فبراير 2016)

(95)
*كيف نؤمن بالله ؟ولا نؤمن بكتابه المقدس،
وكيف نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس؟ ولا نسلك بموجبه.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 فبراير 2016)

(96)
*لاتكن عبداً لذاتك ولتقم منها الهاً تعبده فى محراب ذاتك وتقيم نفسك كاهناً يكهن لمن تعبده
لنعد للرب ولنعبده بكل حق ويقين طاردين الافكار والمعتقدات التى تبعدنا عنه وليكن الهنا وعبادته كما هو معلن فى كلمته مستندين على روحه الذى يحرر ذواتنا من كل صنمية لذواتنا او لغير الرب!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 فبراير 2016)

(97)
الفطام الابوى والفطام البنوى

وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. (مت 19 : 5)

سلطانى ومسئوليتى تجاه ابنائى مرهون بوجودهم فى بيتى
لكن بمجرد التصاقهم بشركاء حياتهم صار لهم سلطانهم ومسئوليتهم
اذا
لندع أولادنا يعيشوا حياتهم كما عشنا حياتنا او كنا نتوق الى عيشها
لذا
دع الابناء يحملون مسئوليتهم تدريجيا لنقى انفسنا وتقيهم من الترك المفاجئ لك والالتصاق بشريك الحياة
وكن معاف فى معاملاتك لهم بعد الترك والالتصاق
كن مشيرا ومستشار لهم
 ان ارادوا بلا اقحام وبكل حب
 ولا تكن وصيا عليهم ودعهم يعيشون  كما يريدون.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 فبراير 2016)

(98)
شئت أو أبيت أنت جزء من
بالرغم انك كل نفسك الا انك جزء من عائلتك من عملك.... الخ
فلا يصلح ان تأخذ قرارات أنانية تضر بالاخرين بحجة اننى حر نعم أنت حر ولك مطلق الحرية ولكن لابد ان تضع فى حساباتك الاخرين فليس كل ما يعن لنا نقوم به دون حساب للاخرين.
ولنتذكر ان:-

 االصَّبِيُّ الْمُطْلَقُ إِلَى هَوَاهُ يُخْجِلُ أُمَّهُ. (أم 29: 15)
ولتعلم ايها الصديق والصديقة
ان هذه ليست مثاليات والدية قاهرة
بل وصايا الهية لخير نفسك الغالية

 إِنْ كُنْتَ حَكِيمًا فَأَنْتَ حَكِيمٌ لِنَفْسِكَ، وَإِنِ اسْتَهْزَأْتَ فَأَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ تَتَحَمَّلُ. (أم 9: 12)
والرب لا يهددك بل يبصرك.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 فبراير 2016)

(99)
ما اجهلنا حينما نجهل او نتجاهل كلمة الله وننتقص من قدرها فى حياتنا وننقص منها او نزيد عليها.​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 فبراير 2016)

*(100) عبرة فى عبارة*

*موقف المؤمن من ابليس
....
يقع المؤمن فى خطئين وهما
الاستهانة بالخصم
تضخيم الخصم
لكن المؤمن الواعى
يعرف حجم العدو ولا يجهل أفكاره ولا يعطى له فرصة
ويصوب عينيه على رئيس الايمان المنتصر
ولا ينشغل بالعدو بل بالرب
فينتصر. *


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 فبراير 2016)

(101)
* السر العميق وراء  متاعبنا يكمن فى:-
عدم معرفتنا حق المعرفة بألهنا وبذواتنا وبالاخرين!!*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 فبراير 2016)

*102*

هاتعيش كام يديك الصحة والعمر
والابدية مالهاش عندك حساب
محتار تلبس وتأكل وعاوز تبقى من المشاهير
حلو لكن اللى مش حلو انه فين يسوع من احلامك
فى الشهوات والاحلام صاروخ وعند ذكر اسم يسوع ابتسامتك باهتة على وشك صفرة الموت
هو انت عايش ولا غرقان فى الاوهام عندك الوقت للنزوات للشهوات لكن كلمة الرب مفيش عندك الا التطنيش ايه ماتفوق لأحسن يبقى نصيبك النفوق
حاسس نفسك عايش طيب بكل امانة هايكون موقفك ايه لو جاتلك داعش؟؟؟!!!!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 فبراير 2016)

(103)
*كثيرا ما نبحث عن من يسعدنا
لنتوقف قليلا
ولنبحث عن من نسعدهم
ففى اسعادنا للاخرين تكون سعادتنا
جرب بصدق.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 فبراير 2016)

(103)
*كثيرا ما نبحث عن من يسعدنا
لنتوقف قليلا
ولنبحث عن من نسعدهم
ففى اسعادنا للاخرين تكون سعادتنا
جرب بصدق.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 فبراير 2016)

(104)
ليس كل من يقول أسف دائما متواضع
وليس كل من لا يقول أسف دائما متكبر.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 فبراير 2016)

(104)
ليس كل من يقول أسف دائما متواضع
وليس كل من لا يقول أسف دائما متكبر.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 مارس 2016)

(105)
عزيزى خادم الرب
قد لا تكون مفوه فى كلماتك
أو
قدير فى عظاتك
لكن
يكفى محبتك وصدقك
فالمحبة  الصادقة
تقوى الكلمات وتحقق العظات وتجعلها تنفذ للقلوب
عش بصدق
اخدم بتقوى
ابذل نفسك
بشرط الا تهمل بيتك
والرب معك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 مارس 2016)

(106)
لا ادرى ما دخل الدين فى العمل فى الشراء فى البيع
ادخال الدين فى التعاملات سمة الشعوب المتخلفة
لنتعامل فى نطاق مايجمعنا حتى لو اختلفت ادياننا او معتقداتنا
فى العمل... زملاء
فى السراء والبيع... زبون أو عميل
فى السكن.... جيران
وهكذا  هل من عقل وتعقل ام سنظل فى جهل وتخلف؟!!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 مارس 2016)

(107)
فكر قبل ماتنطق وانطق بعد ماتفكر


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 مارس 2016)

لا تستغرق لئلا تغرق​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 مارس 2016)

(109)
*   يلزمنى عندما يحدثنى احدهم:
اجمالا
السماع الواعى
وعدم التحدث بل داعى
والفهم الايجابى
والاستيعاب الحقيقى
فهل يلزمك ايضا؟؟؟!!!*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 مارس 2016)

*أوع تفكر ان وجودك غلطة
او من فعلة غير مقصودة
او حياتك بلا معنى او صدفة
كدب كله ده وصدق الهك اللى قال:-
 "قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ، وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ"(إر 1 : 5)*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 مارس 2016)

*  (111)
 لا تستهن بالكلمات فهى تعلن الكيانات
فمهما حاول الانسان تزويق وتنميق الكلمات فلابد ان تكشفه كلماته!!!
 اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ. (لو 6 : 45)*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 مارس 2016)

*   (112)
ياسيدى الرب
لتحقق هذا لكل اتقيائك من يحبونك ويعطونك السيادة على حياتهم على بيوتهم على عائلتهم!

مزمور 112
1 هَلِّلُويَا. طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَّقِي الرَّبَِّ، الْمَسْرُورِ جِدًّا بِوَصَايَاهُ.
2 نَسْلُهُ يَكُونُ قَوِيًّا فِي الأَرْضِ. جِيلُ الْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ يُبَارَكُ.
3 رَغْدٌ وَغِنًى فِي بَيْتِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ قَائِمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
4 نُورٌ أَشْرَقَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ لِلْمُسْتَقِيمِينَ. هُوَ حَنَّانٌ وَرَحِيمٌ وَصِدِّيقٌ.
5 سَعِيدٌ هُوَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَتَرَأَّفُ وَيُقْرِضُ. يُدَبِّرُ أُمُورَهُ بِالْحَقِّ.
6 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. الصِّدِّيقُ يَكُونُ لِذِكْرٍ أَبَدِيٍّ.
7 لاَ يَخْشَى مِنْ خَبَرِ سُوءٍ. قَلْبُهُ ثَابِتٌ مُتَّكِلاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ.
8 قَلْبُهُ مُمَكَّنٌ فَلاَ يَخَافُ حَتَّى يَرَى بِمُضَايِقِيهِ.
9 فَرَّقَ أَعْطَى الْمَسَاكِينَ. بِرُّهُ قَائِمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. قَرْنُهُ يَنْتَصِبُ بِالْمَجْدِ.
10 الشِّرِّيرُ يَرَى فَيَغْضَبُ. يُحَرِّقُ أَسْنَانَهُ وَيَذُوبُ. شَهْوَةُ الشِّرِّيرِ تَبِيدُ. *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 مارس 2016)

*(113)
من يعيش بالحق لن يغنيه ولن يعنيه الا الحق.

(كلامك هو حق)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مارس 2016)

*114
 وَلْيَمْلأْكُمْ إِلهُ الرَّجَاءِ كُلَّ سُرُورٍ وَسَلاَمٍ فِي الإِيمَانِ، لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. (رو ظ،ظ¥ : ظ،ظ£)
 إِلهُ الرَّجَاءِ ..... لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ 
الرجاء= الأمل
حسب يونانية العهد الجديد
اذا ان كنت للرب فانت لاله الامل ولكى تزداد فى الامل امتلء من سرور الهك وسلامه
اذا اخرج من قوقعة يأسك وافتح طاقة كيانك للامل
بل ان الرب الذى يسكن كيانك هو اله الامل فكيف لايكون لديك امل
الهى كم صدقت اوهام ابليس وسمحت لسمومه ان تدخل كيانى فيظلم النور انر كيانى وبدد كل قنوط ويأس يارجائى ونورى!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مارس 2016)

*115
من يتمسك بالحق يقال عنه متشدد
وان ارتخى فى التمسك بالحق يقال عنه متسيب
صدق سيدى عندما قال:-
 يُشْبِهُونَ أَوْلاَدًا جَالِسِينَ فِي السُّوقِ يُنَادُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا وَيَقُولُونَ: زَمَّرْنَا لَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَرْقُصُوا. نُحْنَا لَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَبْكُوا. (لو 7 : 32)

اذا فلنتمسك بالحق بحسب روح الحق بكل دعائم الحق
وليقال ما يقال.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 مارس 2016)

*116

  لا تفتعل الكلمات لكن دعها تنطلق دون معوقات بكل تدفق فما يخرج من القلب سيصل للقلب 
لتكن كلماتك مصلحة بملح ، كلمات نعمة لا نقمة حتى ولو كانت موبخة فلتكن غايتها بناء النفوس على مثال فادينا القدوس الذى يعرف معنى الكلمات ومسارها وتوقيتاتها وغايتها!!
الهى شكلنى كما فى قلبك لاكون فى مشيئتك فانطق بكلمات روحك فى حينه!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 مارس 2016)

*117


☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆▪▪☆
العَقْدُ والمكبوتات الإِنْسَانِيَّةُ نُوَجِّهُهَا. ضِدَّ مَنْ نَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ أَضْعَفُ. وَضِدَّ السُّلْطَةِ. لَكِنَّنَا نُوَجِّهُهَا ضِدَّ الأَضْعَفُ بِتَسَلُّطٍ. وَضِدَّ السُّلْطَةِ تُخَوَّفُ. فَلِلأَسَفِ مَا نَخَافُهُ نُصَدِّرُهُ لِأَشْخَاصٍ نُرِيدُهُمْ أَنْ يَخَافُونَا..... ياسيدى. اِشْفِ كَيَانِي مِنْ كُلِّ تَسَلُّطِ متجبر أَوْ تُخَوَّفُ مُتَحَيِّرٌ. وَاِجْعَلْنِي أُحَقِّقُ صُورَتَكَ المتوزانة المُتَّزِنَةُ تُجَاهَ عَائِلَتِي وَتُجَاهَ مَنْ هُمْ تَحْتَ مَسْئُولِيَّتِي أَوْ مَنْ أَنَا تَحْتَ مَسْئُولِيَّتِهِمْ. بِلَا تُجْبَرُ وَبِلَا تُخَوَّفُ!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 مارس 2016)

*118

   كانت كلمة الله لدى رجال الله ليست مجرد كلمات تقرأ وتفهم بالعقل فحسب
بل كانت تعاش وتختبر
حتى ان مجرد نص يقرأ فى اقل من دقيقة 
يفهم فى الحياة ويعاش عبر سنوات
فلنفهم سر قوتهم وسر تمجيد اسم الرب فى حياتهم.
#القديسون_الاوائل​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 مارس 2016)

*119
  سؤال لابد منه
من أين نستقى مناهجنا وقيمنا واحكامنا؟؟!!!
ابحث عن النبع!!!
....
يعقوب 3
11أَلَعَلَّ يَنْبُوعًا يُنْبِعُ مِنْ نَفْسِ عَيْنٍ وَاحِدَةٍ الْعَذْبَ وَالْمُرَّ؟
12هَلْ تَقْدِرُ يَا إِخْوَتِي تِينَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ زَيْتُونًا، أَوْ كَرْمَةٌ تِينًا؟ وَلاَ كَذلِكَ يَنْبُوعٌ يَصْنَعُ مَاءً مَالِحًا وَعَذْبًا!
....
مسك الكلام
 مَنْ هُوَ حَكِيمٌ وَعَالِمٌ بَيْنَكُمْ، فَلْيُرِ أَعْمَالَهُ بِالتَّصَرُّفِ الْحَسَنِ فِي وَدَاعَةِ الْحِكْمَةِ. (يع 3: 13)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 مارس 2016)

*120
  المحبة الرحمة النعمة
العدل الحق
فحوى شخصية وقلب الله
وهكذا يريدنا كاباء وامهات ان نتعامل مع الابناء
بالمحبة والعدل
والمحبة ليست  تسيب
والعدل ليس  قصاص
والمحبة تهيئنا للعدل ولان نحيا الحق
فلنبنى انفسنا وذوينا على شخصية الله وقلبه
ولنصبر فلن تضيع محبتنا سدى ولو بعد حين!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 مارس 2016)

*121
   اقتنوا نفوسكم بصبركم
اربحوا الاخرين بمحبتكم
سددوا احتياجات القديسين بعطائكم​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مارس 2016)

*122
 اهتم بكل شئ دون هم !!
احسب كل خطوة من خطواتك لكن وبكل حرية واريحية اترك للرب الفرصة كل الفرصة ليضيف الى حسابات خطواتك أو يحذف منها !!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مارس 2016)

*123
  من يبتعد عن الرب يسوع المسيح  ويتنكر له
فليتحمل مساوئ من ابتعد لاجله عنه !!!
.
.
.

 إِنْ كُنْتَ حَكِيمًا فَأَنْتَ حَكِيمٌ لِنَفْسِكَ، وَإِنِ اسْتَهْزَأْتَ فَأَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ تَتَحَمَّلُ. (أم 9 : 12)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مارس 2016)

*قلب الاسترجاع*

*  124
   قلب الاسترجاع
أَلَيْسَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ أَمَامَكَ؟ اعْتَزِلْ عَنِّي. إِنْ ذَهَبْتَ شِمَالاً فَأَنَا يَمِينًا، وَإِنْ يَمِينًا فَأَنَا شِمَالاً". (تك 13 : 9)
فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ، أَنَّ أَخَاهُ سُبِيَ جَرَّ غِلْمَانَهُ الْمُتَمَرِّنِينَ، وِلْدَانَ بَيْتِهِ، ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ، وَتَبِعَهُمْ إِلَى دَانَ. (تك 
14 : 14)
وَاسْتَرْجَعَ كُلَّ الأَمْلاَكِ، وَاسْتَرْجَعَ لُوطاً أَخَاهُ أَيْضًا وَأَمْلاَكَهُ، وَالنِّسَاءَ أَيْضًا وَالشَّعْبَ. (تك 14 : 16)
ما اعظمك ياابراهيم يارجل الله
بالرغم من اعتزالك عن لوط لم نسمع منك كلمة شماتة او مذمة عندما اسره العدو لم نسمع كلمة واحدة  ضد لوط
بل عرض نفسه لمخاطر حقيقة قد تؤدى الى موته أو اسره فى الحرب ليتسترجع لوط
* هل لنا قلب الاسترجاع ام قلب الشماته بحجة انه ترك طائفتنا.. كنيستنا
يستاهل اللى جرى له ماهو جسدى
اذا
يارب اخلق فى كيانى( قلب الاسترجاع لا قلب الشماتة)     *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 مارس 2016)

*125

    يوما ما ستكشف السماء كل شئ
فلا تظن ان ما خبئته فى الأرض بكل الحيل والمكائد لن ينكشف !!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 مارس 2016)

*   126
  لأَنَّ:"كُلَّ جَسَدٍ كَعُشْبٍ، وَكُلَّ مَجْدِ إِنْسَانٍ كَزَهْرِ عُشْبٍ. الْعُشْبُ يَبِسَ وَزَهْرُهُ سَقَطَ، (1بط 1 : 24)

ايها الجسد الفارع وبصوت الجمال قارع
    قف وانتبه لصوت الرب كن خاشع
         مصير جمالك يذوى قاشع
        إقتنى الجمال الباقى وكن قانع
       قل من كل القلب للرب انا راجع  *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 مارس 2016)

127
عندما تمتلأ حياتنا
بحضور الرب
صمتنا يكون ابلغ من الكلام
وما يظهر للاخرين على انه ضعف يكون اقوى من القوة
بل وحياتنا اقوى من الحياة
علمنى وساعدنى
اكون شهادة وشاهد لشخصك فى كل احوالى
هذبنى ودربنى ياسيدى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 أبريل 2016)

*128
 لما تخسر نفسك اللى حواليك ها يتوجعوا لكن أنت اللى هاتضيع فما تخسرش نفسك.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 أبريل 2016)

*129
  اظلم
اسرق 
انهب
خون
تطاول
تسلط
هدد
استغل
اعمل اللى انت عاوزه
لكن لتعلم انه يوجد
 (كرسى المسيح) أو (العرش الابيض العظيم)
(الحساب) أو (الدينونة)
   هيبقى لك نفس تعمل اللى عاوزه 
ولا هتحاسب قبل ماتتحاسب!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 أبريل 2016)

*130
كلمة الله سر الحياة
مصدر النجاة
سيف الروح شفاء الجروح
عزاء وقت البلاء والبكاء
كلمة الله :-
 الله متكلما
معلما معزيا مربيا مؤدبا
شافيا كافيا مباركا مرشدا
اذا اردت الله فعليك بكلمته!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 أبريل 2016)

*
131
قد نقرأ كلمة الله قراءة مصمتة عابرة
لكن كلمة الله خلفها حياة بكاملها تحتوى معاملات الله عبر التحركات والتأوهات والمعاناة عبر الضحكة والشركة والفرقة والحنين
انها حياة
فهل نقرأها ونحن نعى حقيقتها ؟؟؟!!!!
قد نقرأها ونحن وقوف أو جلوس أو ركوع
ولكن ابطالها عاشوها اجتازوا فيها مثلما نجتاز احداث حياتنا
لنا فيها ومنها عبرة بل قوة لانها نبع لا ينقطع مياهه ومدد لا ينضب
فلتحيا كلمة الله فى حياتنا ولتعلو فوق كلمات الاخرين!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2016)

*132

النميمة تحتاج الى لسان متكلم واذن سامعة​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أبريل 2016)

*133
ادخل جوه الكلمة تدخل الكلمة جواك

اجعل كلمة الله:-
 الحضن الذى يحتويك 
المسكن الذى يأويك
 الطبيب الذى يداويك
 المرآة التى تريك
الحنطة التى تغذيك
المياه التى ترويك
العسل الذى يقويك​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 أبريل 2016)

*134
مااكثر الاقوال ومااكبر الاعمال لكن الرب لاينظر الا الى القلوب التى خلف الاقوال والاعمال​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 أبريل 2016)

*135
لاتقل ان ماتتكلم به هو مجرد كلمات فقط
لتفطن الى ان كلماتك تعبر عن مكنونات قلبك
(لوقا 6  :45) اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ ‍فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ.)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 أبريل 2016)

*136
يقال ان هناك مدرستان للشك
المذهبى ومؤسسها  بروتاجوراس
المنهجى ومؤسسها ديكارت
الاولى الشك للشك (دائرة مفرغة)
الثانية الشك لليقين
فالى اى منهما تنتمى؟
والى اى منهما تريد ان تقود الاخرين؟
وتذكر ان
 وَضَرَبَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً:"هَلْ يَقْدِرُ أَعْمَى أَنْ يَقُودَ أَعْمَى؟ أَمَا يَسْقُطُ الاثْنَانِ فِي حُفْرَةٍ؟ (لو 6: 39)

تيموثاوس الاولى 6 : 5
وَمُنَازَعَاتُ أُنَاسٍ فَاسِدِي الذِّهْنِ وَعَادِمِي الْحَقِّ، يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ التَّقْوَى تِجَارَةٌ. تَجَنَّبْ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ.
تيطس 3 : 9
وَأَمَّا الْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ، وَالأَنْسَابُ، وَالْخُصُومَاتُ، وَالْمُنَازَعَاتُ النَّامُوسِيةُ فَاجْتَنِبْهَا، لأَنَّهَا غَيْرُ نَافِعَةٍ، وَبَاطِلَةٌ.
â–                         â– â– â– â– â– â– â– â– â–                     â– 
ملاحظة
لاقيد على الفكر الذى يقود للحقيقة وليس لارباك البسطاء

 الَّذِينَ يَجِبُ سَدُّ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَقْلِبُونَ بُيُوتًا بِجُمْلَتِهَا، مُعَلِّمِينَ مَا لاَ يَجِبُ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ. (تي 1 : 11)
#almasi7y.net​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 أبريل 2016)

*137
عيسو باع بكوريته
و

يهوذا باع سيده!!!!
.....
وأنا وأنت
ناوين نبيع ايه؟؟!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 أبريل 2016)

*138
  التعصب يفقدنا المصدقية والتبصر والحكم الصائب ، حيئذ نتوه عن الحقيقة !!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 أبريل 2016)

*139
   فلان قال
وهذا رأى علان
لا يصلح ان تستند على أقوال قد تصيب او تخيب
فى الحياة البشرية عندما نختلف على شئ
يقال اين الوثائق؟ فين المستندات؟؟؟
وليس مجرد كتب تعتمد على رأى ودراية كاتبها
وهكذا فى الحياة الروحية
ما وثيقتك؟؟؟  ما مستندك ؟؟؟
ان كانت كلمة الله
فأنت رابح
وان كانت أقوال بشرية
فأنت خاسر !!!!! *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2016)

*140
  من السلبية الى الايجابية

ليس لدي مال كثير...... لكن لى الهى القدير المسدد لاحتياجاتى.
ليس لى وظيفة أو مركز مرموق.... لكن لى مركز متميز فى المسيح.
ليس لى جمال الوجه والجسد.... لكن لى نعمة الله التى جملت قلبى وكيانى .
لست فصيح اللسان والتبيان... لكن روحى نشيط ولى علاقة فصيحة وصلة طليقة بالرب.
لدي نقائص كثيرة.... لكن لدى نفس متطورة ورغبة جادة وسعى نحو التطور والكمال فى المسيح .
لدي مخاوف.... لكن الرب ينقذنى منها

......  الخ

حول كل ماهو سلبى لايجابى وسلمه ليد المطور والمغير الاعظم !!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 أبريل 2016)

*141
نحن نكتب ولا أحد يقرأ
نحن نتكلم ولا أحد يسمع
عفوا
مسئوليتنا
ان نكتب وان نتكلم
ولسنا مسئولين عن قراءة او استماع الاخر
اذا
قم بدورك بمسئولية واترك التفاعل للاخر !!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 أبريل 2016)

*142
 الرضا والقناعة سر اسرار السعادة .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 أبريل 2016)

*143
  الكثيرين منا يرغبون فى ان يطيروا فى الهواء من عالم الارض ظانين انهم لن يواجهوا متاعب فى الهواء لن يقابلوا صقور او نسور او طيور جارحة
أحبائى لكل عالم مايعكر صفوه  .. الا ان ادراكنا لمن نحن ومن نحن هو الذى ينير اذهاننا ويعطينا القدرة على مجابهة مايواجهنا مطورين من ذواتنا معتمدين على معونة الرب فى تخطينا لكل صعاب تواجهنا!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 أبريل 2016)

*144
  الموضة المخيفة ان هناك الكثيرين من المؤمنين يفصلون بين
المظهر والجوهر
الفم والقلب
الم يقل الكتاب
متى 12: 34 يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي! كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ؟ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ ‍فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ.
متى ظ§  : 20
 فَإِذًا مِنْ ‍ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.
يعقوب 3 : 11 أَلَعَلَّ يَنْبُوعًا يُ‍نْبِعُ مِنْ نَفْسِ عَيْنٍ وَاحِدَةٍ الْعَذْبَ وَالْمُرَّ؟​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 أبريل 2016)

*145
  اما ان نكون بيد الرب واما ان نكون بيد ابليس
ولكل منهما مدلولاتها ومفرداتها!!!!
غلاطية 5: 15 فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَنْهَشُونَ وَتَأْكُلُونَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، فَانْظُرُوا لِئَلاَّ ‍تُفْنُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا.
كورنثوس الثانية 11 :3 وَلكِنَّنِي أَخَافُ أَنَّهُ كَمَا خَدَعَتِ ‍الْحَيَّةُ حَوَّاءَ بِمَكْرِهَا، هكَذَا تُفْسَدُ أَذْهَانُكُمْ عَنِ الْبَسَاطَةِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 أبريل 2016)

*146*

*   146
 المؤمن ليس مجرد لقب فحسب بل فعل نابع من قلب
تم تسليمه لرئيس الايمان ومكمله
.
.
تحريض
يامؤمن عيش بايمانك
وانمو فيه
يارب زد ايماننا
وتذكر ان هناك
من
تقو من ضعف!!   *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 مايو 2016)

*147
  1- وَأَبًا لِلْخِتَانِ لِلَّذِينَ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْخِتَانِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا (يَسْلُكُونَ فِي خُطُوَاتِ إِيمَانِ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ) الَّذِي كَانَ وَهُوَ فِي الْغُرْلَةِ. (رو ظ¤ : ظ،ظ¢)
2- اُذْكُرُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ. (عب ظ،ظ£ : ظ§)
3- لَيْسَ أَنْ لاَ سُلْطَانَ لَنَا، بَلْ لِكَيْ نُعْطِيَكُمْ أَنْفُسَنَا قُدْوَةً حَتَّى تَتَمَثَّلُوا بِنَا. (2تس ظ£ : ظ©)

 4-كُونُوا مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِي كَمَا أَنَا أَيْضًا بِالْمَسِيحِ. 
(1كو ظ،ظ، : ظ،)

لاحظ معى روعة ودقة الوحى
فى الايات ؛النصوص الكتابية
1- خطوات ايمان ابينا ابراهيم
وليس خطوات ابينا ابراهيم
لان له خطوات بعيدة كل البعد عن الايمان
2-نهاية سيرتهم وليس تفاصيل سيرتهم
اى المحصلة النهائية وليس التفصيلية
لان التفصيلية بها كبوات اما النهائية فبها عبر وامجاد
بالاجمال
3-قدوة ثم التمثل
قدوة جزئية وليست مطلقة
بما سبق واعلنه راجع وستفهم مايريدهم التمثل به
ظ¦ ثُمَّ نُوصِيكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، بِاسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنْ تَتَجَنَّبُوا كُلَّ أَخٍ يَسْلُكُ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّذِي أَخَذَهُ مِنَّا.
ظ§ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ كَيْفَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُتَمَثَّلَ بِنَا، لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَسْلُكْ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ بَيْنَكُمْ،
ظ¨ وَلاَ أَكَلْنَا خُبْزًا مَجَّانًا مِنْ أَحَدٍ، بَلْ كُنَّا نَشْتَغِلُ بِتَعَبٍ وَكَدٍّ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا، لِكَيْ لاَ نُثَقِّلَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْكُمْ
4-المقياس بالتمثل بالاقتداء
هل هو متمثل بالمسيح
ام انه لا يسلك بالتدقيق
ولم يتركنا للتخمينات فقبلها ذكر ماتمثل به كما هو بالمسيح

 كَمَا أَنَا أَيْضًا أُرْضِي الْجَمِيعَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، غَيْرَ طَالِبٍ مَا يُوَافِقُ نَفْسِي، بَلِ الْكَثِيرِينَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُصُوا. (1كو ظ،ظ  : ظ£ظ£)
الخلاصة
الاقتداء والتمثل بالاخرين ولا سيما من لهم دور حيوى فى حياتنا
فى نقاط قوتهم وليس ضعفهم
فى مميزاتهم وليس فى مساؤئهم​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 مايو 2016)

*148
  ليس بالعاطفة وحدها تبنى الحياة
ليس بالعقل وحده تبنى الحياة
بل بتوزان واتزان العقل والعاطفة تبنى الحياة !!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 مايو 2016)

*مثالنا ربنا يسوع المسيح
لم نجده يوما يرغم احد على تبعيته لكنه كان يقدم الحق كما هو دون مورابة أو مغالاة
ومات لأجل رسالته وما قدمه
وهكذا يجب ان نكون
فلما نستميت فى ان نقنع الاخرين بما لدينا وكأن الحق صار لدينا مجرد أفكار يجب ان ننشرها

 بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِمًا لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ، بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ،
 (1بط 3 : 15)
مستعدين لا مقتحمين أو مرغمين الاخر
احبائى
الحق لايتم فرضه انما يتم رفضه أو قبوله​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 مايو 2016)

*لنتقو ولنتشدد ولنفرغ الامنا لحظة بلحظة فى عرش النعمة ولتحل النعمة والعون محل ألامنا فلا تخر عزيمتنا ولا يتعكر صفو نفوسنا ولا تضطرب !!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 مايو 2016)

*بص لبكرة  بلا هم بل بأهتمام
بص لبكرة بلا تبذير أو تقتير بل بتدبير !!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 مايو 2016)

*ادعاء المكانة
توهم الاهمية
ان تظن انك أهم من كل الناس وان الناس تلجإ إليك فى حاجتها وتنصب نفسك بديلا عن إله النعمة أو كيلا عنه فى اراحة المتعبين
فتأتى إليك النعمة وتريك قصورك وتوهمك ... فتبدأ فى الصراخ وتبدو على النقيض بانك عديم الأهمية والجدوى
لكن لا هذا ولا ذاك
أنت مهم كما الاخرين مهمين
وأنت لست عرش نعمة الأخرين ولست بديلا أو وكيلا
عن الله
لكتك خادم للرب عبده 
من لابد ان يشير الى عرش النعمة ليدخله البائسين والمحتاجين
فأفطن للحيل الدفاعية وواجه نفسك فى عرش النعمة وامام كلمة الله فتستفيق .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 مايو 2016)

*ادعاء المكانة
توهم الاهمية
ان تظن انك أهم من كل الناس وان الناس تلجإ إليك فى حاجتها وتنصب نفسك بديلا عن إله النعمة أو كيلا عنه فى اراحة المتعبين
فتأتى إليك النعمة وتريك قصورك وتوهمك ... فتبدأ فى الصراخ وتبدو على النقيض بانك عديم الأهمية والجدوى
لكن لا هذا ولا ذاك
أنت مهم كما الاخرين مهمين
وأنت لست عرش نعمة الأخرين ولست بديلا أو وكيلا
عن الله
لكتك خادم للرب عبده 
من لابد ان يشير الى عرش النعمة ليدخله البائسين والمحتاجين
فأفطن للحيل الدفاعية وواجه نفسك فى عرش النعمة وامام كلمة الله فتستفيق .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مايو 2016)

*عندما يسقط الانسان فى الخطية يكون قاب قوسين متطرفان
اولهما :الاستهتار والتهاون بالخطية و هؤلاء (يشربون الاثم كالماء)
ثانيهما: الاستغراق فى الشعور بالذنب والوقوع فى بالوعة اليأس  ولسان حالهم 
(ذنبى اعظم من ان يحتمل)
وهذان موقفان متطرفان تجاه الخطية
اما الموقف الايجابى
هو  الاعتراف بالخطية دون مغالاة او لا مبالاة
 أَعْتَرِفُ لَكَ بِخَطِيَّتِي وَلاَ أَكْتُمُ إِثْمِي. قُلْتُ: "أَعْتَرِفُ لِلرَّبِّ بِذَنْبِي" وَأَنْتَ رَفَعْتَ أَثَامَ خَطِيَّتِي. سِلاَهْ
(مز 32 : 5)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مايو 2016)

*عندما تشعر بثقل الحاضر
عليك
بمراجعة الماضى الذى اعانتنا يد الرب المحب وحملتنا عبر مسيرته
والتطلع للمستقبل بعين الرجاء فى الرب الذى يحمل لنا الخير كل الخير
....
هل تقول معى بكل ثقة فى الرب؟
وجودى وحياتى وعائلتى بين يديك .....
.....
قل مع المرنم
كل الماضى بيشهد عنك
مبنساش الايد الحلوة اللى اتمدت وقت الازمات​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مايو 2016)

*فى الكتب المقدسة... بما فى الكتب .... بالكتب النبوية
خارجها... بعيدا عنها لا شئ فلسفات عقيمة.. مهاترات كلامية... لا تبعية حقيقية.... بعيدا عن المشيئة الإلهية.
رومية 1 : 2 
الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ،
رومية 15 : 4 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَ فَكُتِبَ كُتِبَ لأَجْلِ تَعْلِيمِنَا، حَتَّى بِالصَّبْرِ وَالتَّعْزِيَةِ بِمَا فِي الْكُتُبِ يَكُونُ لَنَا رَجَاءٌ.
رومية 16 : 26 
وَلكِنْ ظَهَرَ الآنَ، وَأُعْلِمَ بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ بِالْكُتُبِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ حَسَبَ أَمْرِ الإِلهِ الأَزَلِيِّ، لإِطَاعَةِ الإِيمَانِ،​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 مايو 2016)

*معظم المشاكل من:-
التطلعات الغير متعقلة
الاحكام المتسرعة
الكلمات الغير منضبطة
الانفعالات الغير مبررة
التداخلات الغير لازمة
الارتياء فوق ما ينبغى​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 مايو 2016)

*العلاقة مع الرب ليست مجرد اجتماع نحضره 
                         أو عطاء نقدمه
                           أو كتاب نقرأه
                            أو صلاة نصليها 
                لكنها حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح التى نحياها
                    فيعبر عنها الاجتماع الذى نحضره 
                           والعطاء الذى نقدمه
                            والكتاب الذى نقرأه
                             والصلاة التى نصليها​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مايو 2016)

*
خدعوك فقالوا
ان السلطان والسلطة الأبوية فى العائلة المسيحية للتحكمات والانتقامات
لكن
السلطان والسلطة الأبوية فى العائلة المسيحية
للرعاية والحماية والمحبة الحانية !!!
وان كان غير ذلك
راجع نبع ابوتك !!!!!!
.......

خدعوك فقالوا
ان العلاقة البنوية فى العائلة المسيحية
 خنوع وذل ومهانة  !!!!!
لكن
العلاقة البنوية فى العائلة المسيحية
خضوع ومحبة وكرامة  !!!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مايو 2016)

*خدعوك فقالوا
ان العلاقة الزوجية فى المسيحية
علاقة تسلطية
لكن
العلاقة الزوجية فى المسيحية
علاقة عضوية
(رأس وجسد على مثال علاقة المسيح بكنيسته المفدية)
#العلاقةفىالعائلةالمسيحيةناجح​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 مايو 2016)

*من هو الله بالنسبة لك؟؟!!  قد تقول ماتقول وقد يكون رائعاً!!
لكن هل تقدر ان تقول ان الله حبيبى وانى حبيبه
واذا قلت هذا ماالذى يجعلك تثق فى قولك  - خذ لحظة للتأمل والتفكير وقرر مايجب ان تقرره تجاه علاقتك بالله - ومااثر هذه العلاقة فى انعاكسها على تعاملاتك الحياتية اليومية؟؟؟!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يونيو 2016)

*احدث الخدع الابليسية فى التعاملات اليومية
                            بتقولك 
               لاتخلط بين شخصيتى واسلوبى
                     فشخصيتى هى انا
                  واسلوبى يعتمد عليك انت
.......................الرد على الخدعة................

         الاسلوب ينبع من الشخصية
            والشخصية نبع الاسلوب
                        فاذا
 كانت شخصيتك راقية فأسلوبك سيكون راقى                             
                           و           
                     العكس  صحيح

 مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟ (مت 7 : 16)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يونيو 2016)

*متى نتعلم أن نقول( أنا )فى وقت يجب ان نقول فيه (أنا) ؟
و
متى نتعلم أن نقول( لا أنا )فى وقت يجب أن نقول فيه( لا أنا ) ؟
....
 أَهُمْ عِبْرَانِيُّونَ؟ فَأَنَا أَيْضًا. أَهُمْ إِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ؟ فَأَنَا أَيْضًا. أَهُمْ نَسْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟ فَأَنَا أَيْضًا. (2كو 11 : 22)

  وَلكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ أَنَا مَا أَنَا، وَنِعْمَتُهُ الْمُعْطَاةُ لِي لَمْ تَكُنْ بَاطِلَةً، بَلْ أَنَا تَعِبْتُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ جَمِيعِهِمْ. وَلكِنْ لاَ أَنَا، بَلْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي مَعِي. (1كو 15 : 10)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 يونيو 2016)

*من يغلق بابه ليدخل عرش النعمة يحتاج الى ان يفتح كتابه المقدس 
ومن يفتح كتابه المقدس يحتاج الى غلق بابه للدخول الى عرش النعمة
تختل الحياة الروحية باختلال احد عنصريها
وهما
باب مغلق
كتاب مفتوح
.....
ومنذ ان ظهرت موضة الصلاة فى اى مكان واى وضع دون الخلوة بالمعنى الكتابى والمكانى والكيانى
فقدنا قوة الحياة
ومنذ ان اكتفينا بالنذر اليسير من كلمة الله وبرمجنا الحياة وحددنها وصار لها الحيز الاضيق فى حياتنا
وصارت حياتنا بلا قوة
....
يارب
ارجعنا
الى كلمتك والى عرش نعمتك فنكون وفق مشيئتك.
-♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡-
 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. (مت 6 : 6)
 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. (يو 5 : 39)

 إِلَى أَنْ أَجِيءَ اعْكُفْ عَلَى الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالْوَعْظِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ.
 (1تي 4 : 13)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 يونيو 2016)

*يبهرونك بفلسفتهم
لكن عندما تقترب لحياتهم
تجدها قفرا .. خلاء مستوحش
الحاجة
الى
واحد
يغير الحياة
ويعمرها!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يونيو 2016)

*ان كان الناسكين البوذيين لديهم اسبابهم التى تجعلهم يتمسكون بالحياة ويعيشونها على اصولها حسبما يعتقدون
اليس بالاحرى ان نحيا نحن الذين نؤمن بالمسيح ابن الله وكلمته وعمله الكفارى لاجلنا والحياة به ومعه وله
ان نحيا الحياة كما وهبها لنا وان نسمتع بها من خلالها وبه فيها وان لا نرفضها بل نتمسك بها لاجله وان لا نشقى بها وان لا نشقى من يحيون معها
دعوة لمفهوم جديد عن و لحياتنا كما وهبها الرب لنا!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يونيو 2016)

*فى الحياة والموت
لا تستعجل الموت ولا تطلبه
بل
احيا الحياة التى لك من الرب وعشها بكل رضى ودون خنوع او تمرد عليها
بل اسعى لتغييرها وتطويرها دون ملل او كلل او ضجر
بلا انغماس وبلا هروب
بل باتزان!!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يونيو 2016)

*فى الحياة والموت
لا تستعجل الموت ولا تطلبه
بل
احيا الحياة التى لك من الرب وعشها بكل رضى ودون خنوع او تمرد عليها
بل اسعى لتغييرها وتطويرها دون ملل او كلل او ضجر
بلا انغماس وبلا هروب
بل باتزان!!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يونيو 2016)

*المسيحية العصرية المزيفة
من تأليف البشر
خليط لما يروق البشر من تعاليم واضافات بشرية لها
وقبلهم من كشفهم الرسول بولس ، يريدون مسيحية
بدون التجسد 
بدون الصليب
بدون القداسة
بدون الزواج بحسب كلمة الله
اى
يفرغون الايمان المسيحى من مضمونه
انبياء كذبة
بطون بطالة
كورنثوس الثانية 2 : 17 
لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا كَالْكَثِيرِينَ غَاشِّينَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ، لكِنْ كَمَا مِنْ إِخْلاَصٍ، بَلْ كَمَا مِنَ اللهِ نَتَكَلَّمُ أَمَامَ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ.
كورنثوس الثانية 4 : 2 
بَلْ قَدْ رَفَضْنَا خَفَايَا الْخِزْيِ، غَيْرَ سَالِكِينَ فِي مَكْرٍ، وَلاَ غَاشِّينَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ، بَلْ بِإِظْهَارِ الْحَقِّ، مَادِحِينَ أَنْفُسَنَا لَدَى ضَمِيرِ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ قُدَّامَ اللهِ.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يونيو 2016)

*المزامير 76 : 12 
يَقْطِفُ رُوحَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ. هُوَ مَهُوبٌ لِمُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ.
المزامير 118 : 9 
الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ.
المزامير 146 : 3 
لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ، وَلاَ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ حَيْثُ لاَ خَلاَصَ عِنْدَهُ.
..........

من الاخوان للسلفية
وحياتنا
فى ايد الرب القوية
لا عصر نيرون قضى على الكنيسة
ولا حتى الايام التعيسة
بس
اتكل على نعمته النفيسة
ولنتكرس للرب من كل القلب
فاهمين  
انا فى ايد الرب الامين​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يونيو 2016)

*للحياة عدة اوجه
السريرة  وهى الاعماق الداخلية(مكنون الحياة)
المسيرة وهو النشاط الخارجى للحياة(السلوك)
السيرة وهى تأثير النشاط الخارجى على المحيطين
....
 هَا قَدْ سُرِرْتَ بِالْحَقِّ فِي الْبَاطِنِ، فَفِي السَّرِيرَةِ تُعَرِّفُنِي حِكْمَةً. (مز 51 : 6)

 فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْلُكُونَ بِالتَّدْقِيقِ، لاَ كَجُهَلاَءَ بَلْ كَحُكَمَاءَ، (أف 5 : 15)

 بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ. (1بط 1 : 15)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يوليو 2016)

*مسيحية المسيح مسيحية الكتاب المقدس
المسيحية على حقها النابعة من مسيحها، التى لا تفرط فى الحق مهما كلفها، ولا تبغى مكاسب مادية أو معنوية بل تبغى مسيحها بأن تخضع له من كل قلبها وتمجده فى سلوكها .
....
وَلكِنْ إِنْ بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ نَحْنُ أَوْ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِغَيْرِ مَا بَشَّرْنَاكُمْ، فَلْيَكُنْ "أَنَاثِيمَا"! غل 1 : 8

لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا كَالْكَثِيرِينَ غَاشِّينَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ، لكِنْ كَمَا مِنْ إِخْلاَصٍ، بَلْ كَمَا مِنَ اللهِ نَتَكَلَّمُ أَمَامَ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ. 
2كو 2 : 17

بَلْ قَدْ رَفَضْنَا خَفَايَا الْخِزْيِ، غَيْرَ سَالِكِينَ فِي مَكْرٍ، وَلاَ غَاشِّينَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ، بَلْ بِإِظْهَارِ الْحَقِّ، مَادِحِينَ أَنْفُسَنَا لَدَى ضَمِيرِ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ قُدَّامَ اللهِ. 2كو 4 : 2​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يوليو 2016)

*ليس من العيب أو الخطأ بأن نكون مرضى بأى نوع من المرض
لكن العيب كل العيب والخطأ كل الخطأ أن نستسلم للمرض ونرفض العلاج منه .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يوليو 2016)

*العقل مهما سما
و
العاطفة مهما تأججت
الا انهما
دائمى الحاجة الى النبع الصافى لتجديدهما
ماهو النبع الصافى بالنسبة لك؟؟
بالنسبة لى:
كلمة الله
عرش نعمة الله
حيث التقى حبيبى معه اتجاذب الحديث وارتوى بشخصه.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يوليو 2016)

عندما تقبل على أمر ما
لا تتهور
ولا تتردد
بل
ادرس الأمر بكل جوانبه
وسلم للرب الأمر برمته
واعمل ما فى قدرتك بكل مهارة.
....
النص الكتابى الداعم لوجودى 
وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجًا لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ، هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟ (لو 14 : 28)
.....
سَلِّمْ لِلرَّبِّ طَرِيقَكَ وَاتَّكِلْ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي، (مز 37 : 5)

"وَأَمَّا الْمَسْكَنُ فَتَصْنَعُهُ مِنْ عَشَرِ شُقَقِ بُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ وَأَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ. بِكَرُوبِيمَ
( صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق)
 تَصْنَعُهَا. (خر 26 : 1)
"وَتَصْنَعُ حِجَابًا مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ مَبْرُومٍ.
 (صَنْعَةَ حَائِكٍ حَاذِق)
يَصْنَعُهُ بِكَرُوبِيمَ. (خر 26 : 31)

"فَيَعْمَلُ بَصَلْئِيلُ وَأُهُولِيآبُ وَكُلُّ إِنْسَان
ٍ( حَكِيمِ الْقَلْبِ، قَدْ جَعَلَ فِيهِ الرَّبُّ حِكْمَةً وَفَهْمًا )
لِيَعْرِفَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ صَنْعَةً مَا 
مِنْ عَمَلِ الْمَقْدِسِ، بِحَسَبِ كُلِّ مَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ". (خر 36 : 1)​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 يوليو 2016)

*( الالم)
به اشخاص يستعذبون ولذا فهم مرضى واهمون
ومنه اشخاص ينفرون ويتتأففون ناقمون يصرخون
والمتزنون يعرفون انه وسيلة للتنقية فلا يستسلمون
 أو ينفرون بل للرب يسلمون بكل رضى خاضعون
 إلى تكمل الغاية منه .
....
فَإِذًا
 الَّذِينَ يَتَأَلَّمُونَ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ، فَلْيَسْتَوْدِعُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ، كَمَا لِخَالِق أَمِينٍ،فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ. (1بط 4 : 19)

فَإِنِّي أَحْسِبُ أَنَّ آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا. (رو 8 : 18)
.......
مزيد من كلمة الله لمن يريد:-

فَإِنْ كُنَّا نَتَضَايَقُ فَلأَجْلِ تَعْزِيَتِكُمْ وَخَلاَصِكُمُ، الْعَامِلِ فِي احْتِمَالِ نَفْسِ الآلاَمِ الَّتِي نَتَأَلَّمُ بِهَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا. أَوْ نَتَعَزَّى فَلأَجْلِ تَعْزِيَتِكُمْ وَخَلاَصِكُمْ. (2كو 1 : 6)
فَرَجَاؤُنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ ثَابِتٌ. عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الآلاَمِ، كَذلِكَ فِي التَّعْزِيَةِ أَيْضًا. (2كو 1 : 7)
فَإِنِّكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ صِرْتُمْ مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِكَنَائِسِ اللهِ الَّتِي هِيَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تَأَلَّمْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مِنْ أَهْلِ عَشِيرَتِكُمْ تِلْكَ الآلاَمَ عَيْنَهَا، كَمَا هُمْ أَيْضًا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، (1تس 2 : 14)
لأَنَّهُ لاَقَ بِذَاكَ الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ الْكُلُّ وَبِهِ الْكُلُّ، وَهُوَ آتٍ بِأَبْنَاءٍ كَثِيرِينَ إِلَى الْمَجْدِ، أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ رَئِيسَ خَلاَصِهِمْ بِالآلاَمِ. (عب 2 : 10)
كَانَ إِيلِيَّا إِنْسَانًا تَحْتَ الآلاَمِ مِثْلَنَا، وَصَلَّى صَلاَةً أَنْ لاَ تُمْطِرَ، فَلَمْ تُمْطِرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ وَسِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ. (يع 5 : 17)
بَاحِثِينَ أَيُّ وَقْتٍ أَوْ مَا الْوَقْتُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَدِلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي فِيهِمْ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَشَهِدَ بِالآلاَمِ الَّتِي لِلْمَسِيحِ، وَالأَمْجَادِ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا. (1بط 1 : 11)
فَقَاوِمُوهُ، رَاسِخِينَ فِي الإِيمَانِ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ نَفْسَ هذِهِ الآلاَمِ تُجْرَى عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ. (1بط 5 : 9)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 يوليو 2016)

"لاَ تَذْكُرُوا الأَوَّلِيَّاتِ، وَالْقَدِيمَاتُ لاَ تَتَأَمَّلُوا بِهَا. (إش 43 : 18)

 اُذْكُرُوا الأَوَّلِيَّاتِ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. الإِلهُ وَلَيْسَ مِثْلِي. (إش 46 : 9)

كيف يكون هذا
لا تذكروا ام نذكر
مهلا
لاتذكروا حينما تكون لنا الاوليات معطلات ونرتكز عليها ونتعطل عن المسير
ونذكرها حينما نستصعب المسير فنتذكر الرب القدير الذى كان معنا منذ البدء والى الان وفى كل اوان
اذا
لنأخذ من الالوليات محفز لا معطل.
......
كهذه
العبرانيين 3 : 14 
لأَنَّنَا قَدْ صِرْنَا شُرَكَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِبَدَاءَةِ الثِّقَةِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ،
العبرانيين 5 : 12 
لأَنَّكُمْ ­إِذْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ لِسَبَبِ طُولِ الزَّمَانِ­ تَحْتَاجُونَ أَنْ يُعَلِّمَكُمْ أَحَدٌ مَا هِيَ أَرْكَانُ بَدَاءَةِ أَقْوَالِ اللهِ، وَصِرْتُمْ مُحْتَاجِينَ إِلَى اللَّبَنِ، لاَ إِلَى طَعَامٍ قَوِيٍّ.
العبرانيين 6 : 1 
لِذلِكَ وَنَحْنُ تَارِكُونَ كَلاَمَ بَدَاءَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَقَدَّمْ إِلَى الْكَمَالِ، غَيْرَ وَاضِعِينَ أَيْضًا أَسَاسَ التَّوْبَةِ مِنَ الأَعْمَالِ الْمَيِّتَةِ، وَالإِيمَانِ بِاللهِ،


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 أغسطس 2016)

*حينما يتكلم اليك الرب بكلمة نابعة من كلمته فلا يهمك من مخاطر تحقيق كلمته
اذا
فلنتبع الرب فى كلمته .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 سبتمبر 2016)

*  سيدي فى روعته كان بيقول
"قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. (متظ¥: ظ¢ظ،-ظ¢ظ¢)
والدرس اللى لمع فى فكري دلوقت
بدل ما ننقد فى معتقدات الاخرين  طيب خلينا نجيب لهم جديد
سيدي كان بيقول قيل
اما ان فأقول
يعنى جاب لهم الجديد ... غير اللى عارفينه وفيه الدوا ليهم
هل عندك جديد ومفيد قوله ولو معندكش ... سيب الناس فى حالها لغاية ما ربنا فى رحمته ومحبته يبعت لهم اللى يفيدهم
طيب أنا غيور وعاوز أفيد الناس
صلى الرب يقودك لفائدة الناس مش للمهاجمة وبس .   *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 سبتمبر 2016)

*  سيدي فى روعته كان بيقول
"قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ، وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ، يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. (مت٥: ٢١-٢٢)
والدرس اللى لمع فى فكري دلوقت
بدل ما ننقد فى معتقدات الاخرين  طيب خلينا نجيب لهم جديد
سيدي كان بيقول قيل
اما ان فأقول
يعنى جاب لهم الجديد ... غير اللى عارفينه وفيه الدوا ليهم
هل عندك جديد ومفيد قوله ولو معندكش ... سيب الناس فى حالها لغاية ما ربنا فى رحمته ومحبته يبعت لهم اللى يفيدهم
طيب أنا غيور وعاوز أفيد الناس
صلى الرب يقودك لفائدة الناس مش للمهاجمة وبس .   *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 أكتوبر 2016)

*قد يرى المجتمع المحيط ان اللطف ضعف وان العنف قوة
ولكن فى حقيقة الأمر العكس تماما
فاللطف لا يمنع الحسم والحزم ولكنه مضاد للعنف
ومثالنا شخصية يسوع المسيح ربنا
فى حزمه وحسمه لم يكن عنيفا
وفى لطفه ومحبته لم يكن ضعيفا
...
لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً، حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا. (يو ١٣ : ١٥)

لأَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكًا لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِهِ. (1بط ٢ : ٢١)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 نوفمبر 2016)

*فى وجه الغلاء 
وشر الاعداء
قل بثقة الابناء
{ اللهُ الَّذِي رَعَانِي مُنْذُ وُجُودِي إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ
                  (تك ظ¤ظ¨ : ظ،ظ¥)}.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 نوفمبر 2016)

*فى وجه الغلاء 
وشر الاعداء
قل بثقة الابناء
{ اللهُ الَّذِي رَعَانِي مُنْذُ وُجُودِي إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ
                  (تك ٤٨ : ١٥)}.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 نوفمبر 2016)

*لا تهرب من الواقع الى الخيال
لان الحياة بهذا الهروب محال
انما اجلس وادرس وتبصر 
ولتشف من كل شقاء
ولتبحث عن الدواء من الداء
صعب الشفاء لكنه ليس محال
فهو اسهل من الهروب والتشعب فى الدروب والانزواء والخواء والبلاء
فهل تطلب الدواء ؟؟؟!!!!​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 نوفمبر 2016)

*قبل ان ترتبط
لابد تعلم تمام العلم وتتيقن كل اليقين
 انك قبلت بكل الوعي ان تعطى حياتك للاخر
 وكذا ان تقبل عطاء الاخر لحياته لك
 بلا تسيد ولم تعد هناك انفصالية حتى الموت .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 نوفمبر 2016)

*ليس تفضلا ان ترعى اسرتك وان تضحى بحياتك لأجلها بل هذا مسئوليتك الأصيلة
وليس لك ان تبتغى شكرا أو اجرا نظير ذلك
وان رأيت غير ذلك فصدقا أنت تعانى من خللا ما
وينبغى ان تطلب المساعدة لانك بهذا ستدمر نفسك واسرنك .
(الى شريكي الحياة)
#العائلة_ناجح​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 نوفمبر 2016)

*أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، إِذْ كُنْتُ أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ الْجَهْدِ لأَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنِ الْخَلاَصِ الْمُشْتَرَكِ، اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَاعِظًا أَنْ تَجْتَهِدُوا لأَجْلِ الإِيمَانِ الْمُسَلَّمِ مَرَّةً لِلْقِدِّيسِينَ. (يه ١ : ٣)

الايمان التعليمى المسلم لنا عبر كلمة الله
نجتهد لاجله وليس نجتهد لنطوره
نطور الاساليب لكن يبقى المضمون كما هو
من يعتبر الايمان التعليمى متخلف غير مواكب للعصر
فليبحث له عن ايمان يناسبه ولا يتمسح فى التعليم المسيحى النابع من كلمة الله

لِتَذْكُرُوا الأَقْوَالَ الَّتِي قَالَهَا سَابِقًا الأَنْبِيَاءُ الْقِدِّيسُونَ، وَوَصِيَّتَنَا نَحْنُ الرُّسُلَ، وَصِيَّةَ الرَّبِّ وَالْمُخَلِّصِ.

كَمَا فِي الرَّسَائِلِ كُلِّهَا أَيْضًا، مُتَكَلِّمًا فِيهَا عَنْ هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا أَشْيَاءُ عَسِرَةُ الْفَهْمِ، يُحَرِّفُهَا غَيْرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَغَيْرُ الثَّابِتِينَ، كَبَاقِي الْكُتُبِ أَيْضًا، لِهَلاَكِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ. 
(2بط٣: ٢، ١٦)
فلا تحرف كلمة الله بحجة مواكبة العصر
فكلمة الله ثابتة بثبات الله ذاته
فان كنت تدعى ان كلمة الله لا تناسب العصر فأنت بهذا تخرج الله من عصرك لانه لا فصل وانفصال لكلمة الله عن الله.​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 ديسمبر 2016)

* انظر إلى سلة قمامة
ثم
انظر الى سلة ورود
أو
زجاجة عطر(برفان)
ماذا تتوقع من كل منهما؟؟؟
بالبلدى
الزبالة هيطلع منها ايه وريحتها هتكون ايه؟؟
الورود او العطر هيطلع منها ايه وريحتها هتكون ايه؟؟؟
وبالتالى لا تجزع
فالكيانات تُخرج ما فيها!!!
ألم يقل سيدى
اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ، وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ. (لو ٦ : ٤٥) *​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 مارس 2017)

*ما يقود للهزيمة
الهوس بالخصم والمغالاة  فى تقديره
الاستهانة بالخصم والاقلال من قدره
لكن ما يقود لهزيمته
هو معرفة حجمه دون مغالاة أو أقلال  

 وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعًا. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ. (رو ١٦ : ٢٠)​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 مايو 2017)

*لو ترسخت كلمة الله ورسخت فى القلوب 
والاذهان لوفرنا على انفسنا الكثير من المتاعب​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 مايو 2017)

*المحبة النفسانية تنتهى بخيبة قوية
قبل الخطوبة 
دلدقة المشاعر
الشبكة
هيام وغرام
الخطوبة
طيران وعند التجهيز خمدان
الجواز
شوية عسل باقى الحياة بصل
الا فى اوقات المتع عسل مغشوش
....
لكن
المحبة الواعية الحقيقية المضبوطة بالروح القدس
محبة منضبطة غيرمنفلتة 
تعطى وتشبع بالعطاء
ليس هدفها أكل الاخر بالعينين او بالشهوة الردية
تنتظر المرحلة المناسبة
لا جنس الا دائرة فى الزواج
يحفظنا الرب
ويحفظ الشباب والشابات من الغي والهوي والنجاسة
التى اصبحت متاحة بل وللأسف مباحة .​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يوليو 2017)

*مَنْ هُوَ حَكِيمٌ وَعَالِمٌ بَيْنَكُمْ، فَلْيُرِ أَعْمَالَهُ بِالتَّصَرُّفِ الْحَسَنِ فِي وَدَاعَةِ الْحِكْمَةِ. (يع ٣ : ١٣)
الحكمة: حسن التصرف
والحكيم :
شخص يجيد الحكم على الأمور
شخص يقول الكلمة المناسبة فى الظرف المناسب فى الوقت المناسبة
شخص يوزن الامور 
متزن لا يتأرجح بين العقل والعاطفة
يحكم ويضبط عاطفته بعقله
ويلين عقله بعاطفته
فلا يوجد ضدية بين عاطفته وعقله
يدبر ويقرر بلا تسرع وبلا تهور وبلا تبطؤ
ربما ترتبط بسن أو لا ترتبط
وَلَدٌ فَقِيرٌ وَحَكِيمٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مَلِكٍ شَيْخٍ جَاهِل، الَّذِي لاَ يَعْرِفُ أَنْ يُحَذَّرَ بَعْدُ. (جا ٤ : ١٣)
ربما ترتبط بالايمان أو لا ترتبط
فَمَدَحَ السَّيِّدُ وَكِيلَ الظُّلْمِ إِذْ بِحِكْمَةٍ فَعَلَ، لأَنَّ أَبْنَاءَ هذَا الدَّهْرِ أَحْكَمُ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ النُّورِ فِي جِيلِهِمْ. (لو ١٦ : ٨)

ولنلاحظ مصدر حكمتنا وكذا علامتها!!!
لَيْسَتْ هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ نَازِلَةً مِنْ فَوْقُ، بَلْ هِيَ أَرْضِيَّةٌ نَفْسَانِيَّةٌ شَيْطَانِيَّةٌ.لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ الْغَيْرَةُ وَالتَّحَزُّبُ، هُنَاكَ التَّشْوِيشُ وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ.

وَأَمَّا الْحِكْمَةُ الَّتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ فَهِيَ أَوَّلاً طَاهِرَةٌ، ثُمَّ مُسَالِمَةٌ، مُتَرَفِّقَةٌ، مُذْعِنَةٌ، مَمْلُوَّةٌ رَحْمَةً وَأَثْمَارًا صَالِحَةً، عَدِيمَةُ الرَّيْبِ وَالرِّيَاءِ.وَثَمَرُ الْبِرِّ يُزْرَعُ فِي السَّلاَمِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ السَّلاَمَ. 
(يع٣: ١٥-١٨)

انى احتاج إلى الحكمة التى من فوف
وهل أنت تحتاج أيضاً؟؟
وَإِنَّمَا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُكُمْ تُعْوِزُهُ حِكْمَةٌ، فَلْيَطْلُبْ مِنَ اللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ بِسَخَاءٍ وَلاَ يُعَيِّرُ، فَسَيُعْطَى لَهُ.
 (يع ١ : ٥)
بعوزنى الوقت للتحدث عنها
فخير مرجع نرجع إليه ونستنير به هو كلمة الله التى تحثنا وتنير لنا الطريق عنها فلنقتنيها فهى خير المقتنيات .

​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 أغسطس 2017)

*   وما الحياة الا
احاديث واحداث
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (19 مايو 2018)

القاضى يحكم بالاوراق
                  الرب يحكم بالاعماق.
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 ديسمبر 2018)

*
  الخادم
لما تكون مسئول عن خدمة
بلاش شغل الطلسقة
اهتم بكل التفاصيل
ولو انت معندكش الملكة دى وشفت حد عنده الامر ده بلاش تفطسه وتكتمه شجعه وخليه يسد النقص ده
حضرتك مش معنى انك خادم او راعى او......
ده معناه انك سوبر خادم
ده فى الخيال مش فى الواقع
ممكن يكون قلبك على كل حاجة وعلى كل شخص بس متقدرش تعمل كل حاجة ولا تكون كل شخص
واوع تفكر انك البديل
انت اشارجى بلغة زمان يعنى شغلك تشاور على الطريق على الرب
هذا هو فاتبعوه
انت مش كل شخص
انت مش كل حاجة
شجع الكل
ساعد على النمو
الخادم الناجح يشجع على ان الكل ينجح ويتفوق حتى ولو عنه
خادم الرب بيطلب مجد الرب وبيكون حساس لصوت الرب
بيعترف لما يغلط مش بيكابر
دائم الاتضاع وليس الدونية
يواجه ويقاوم دون مهاجمة وعدائية
يحب دون مداهنة
خادم للرب فى الاجتماع ولا يملك الاجتماع
يخدم وقتما يأمره الرب بالخدمة
يكتفى وقت الامر بالاكتفاء
لديه فكر الاخلاء
جرئ لكنه غير متبجح
واضح لكنه غير جارح
ليس لديه اخفاء ولا أفعال فى الخفاء
(صلاة)
يارب
ارحمنى عن كل مرة كنت فيها مش فى مشيئتك وليس حسب قلبك
وساعدنى اكون فى مشيئتك
#NagehNaseh      ​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 يناير 2019)

*  عش بما تؤمن
ودع المعوقات والمحبطات الشخصية والمحيطة
قم مما سقطت فيه وتمسك بالرب
كن متضع واعترف بالاخطاء
وصمم على تبعية الرب وكن فى مشيئته
ولا تلتفت إلى الاحداث الجارية 
عن وعي بما يجرى دون ارتباك بهموم الحياة
 فأنت تتبع رئيس الحياة .


*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يناير 2019)

*
كثيراً كثيرا مانتأوه ب الاه لكن

لو وضعنا بين الالف والهاء( لل)

بقيت( الله) بدل( اه)

علمنى

ان انطقك واخاطبك لتسود بشخصك على كل اه فى حياتي

وتزودنى ب نعمتك ف تكفينى

و ب قوتك تكمل ضعفى وتبطل انينى

فأنت نجدتى يامنيتى ويقينى

أنت من أحب فأنت انت دنيتى وديني

احبك يارب فى وسط حيرتي فأنت مرساة نفسى

احبك يارب فى وسط ظلمتى فأنت نورى فتهدينى

فى ضلالى فى تيهى أنت يقينى

احبك

كلي لك

عائلتى

زوجتى

بناتي

قدسنا واخضعنا لأبوتك ياأبانا ياقدوس .
​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يناير 2019)

*
حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَقَالُوالَهُ: "أَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الْقَوْلَ نَفَرُوا؟" (مت ١٥ : ١٢)
كثيراً ما يكون موقف الكثيرين مثل موقف التلاميذ
بالقول:
خليك حكيم
 بلاش تتكلم عن الصليب
بلاش تتكلم عن التجسد
بلاش تتكلم عن الثالوث
بلاش تتكلم عن الرب يسوع ابن الله
قول السيد المسيح
فيكون الرد المناسب  الذى يستد امامه كل فم هو رد سيدي

فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ:"كُلُّ غَرْسٍ لَمْ يَغْرِسْهُ أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يُقْلَعُ. (مت ١٥ : ١٣)
لم يأتى سيدي ليصنع له معجبين بل اتى ليكون له تابعين مؤمنين حقيقيين
لنكف عن المداهنة  والجبن ولنتكلم بكلمة الرب كما هى مجاهرة ولنقدم نار حسب المرسوم وليس نار غريبة ولنكف عن الارتياء والرياء


*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 يناير 2019)

عندما يكبر الزوجان
لا يبقى بينهما الا ما زرعاه عبر سنين رحلتهما عبر الحياة
فأحسنا العشرة والحب 
لانهما زاد وزوادة الحياة
و ما يتبقى لكما .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 أبريل 2019)

* إلى الازواج والزوجات
الأباءوالامهات:
فى زمن تريد الذيول ان تكون رؤوس
أقول لكل رجل :
كن رجل بيتك
بكل معاني الرجولة الحقة
(الحب والمسئولية والاحتواء)
وكذا لكل أمرأة:
كونى سيدة بيتك
بكل معانى الانوثة الحقة
فلا تضاد بين الرجولة والانوثة بل تكامل
ولا تسمحا لغيركما
يارجل ان يقصيك عن مسئوليتك
يا أمرأة ان تقصيك عن مسئوليتك
لا خادم ولا نادم لا أب ولا أم لا اخ ولا أخت
وقفا فى وجه المغتصب أو المغتصبة بكل الوسائل والطرق ولا تقعا فى حبائلهم
فلن يشبع رجولتك الا أنوثتها
ولن يشبع أنوثك الا رجولته
اطردا الذئاب.. الثعالب والكلاب من حياتكم
الذين
[ يَقْلِبُونَ بُيُوتًا بِجُمْلَتِهَا، مُعَلِّمِينَ مَا لاَ يَجِبُ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الرِّبْحِ الْقَبِيحِ. (تي ١ : ١١)]
{فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْبُيُوتَ، وَيَسْبُونَ نُسَيَّاتٍ مُحَمَّلاَتٍ خَطَايَا، مُنْسَاقَاتٍ بِشَهَوَاتٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ. (2تي ٣ : ٦)}

لهم ألاعيب وأكاذيب لا تنطلي على المحبين الجادين الصادقين
احذروا ممن يتربصون ببيوتكم من حبكم من سلامتكم تحت زيف محبتهم وقداستهم فلهم نعومة مؤذية ثم يلدغون لدغات الموت كالحيات والعقارب
لا تدخلوهم إلى بيوتكم حتى لا ينجسوها وينشروا قباحتهم
سلامتكم ومحبتكم أهم منهم
لا تخجلا بل كونوا قساة مع امثالهم
الرب يحميكم
#NagehNaseh​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 أبريل 2019)

*اهتممنا بما يخصك دون شخصك
فهل تغفر جهلنا بك لاننا ظننا اننا نعرفك
بينما غرقنا فى لجة الجهل
فلتدخل الينا ولتنير ظلامنا ولتبدد جهلنا
وليكن لك الاهتمام الاول فأنت اولى باهتمامنا
اذ نعنيك ياربنا
 وَلكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا". (لو ١٠ : ٤٢)

 هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. (رؤ ٣ : ٢٠)
#NagehNaseh​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 أبريل 2019)

هناك ظ£ طرق للمعيشة:-
التبذير
التقتير
التدبير
..
*التبذير
ياعم هو حد واخد منها حاجة
يوم الله يعين الله
الانفاق فيما لا حاجة لك له
* التقتير
الشح... البخل
الانفاق أقل من الحاجة
الجمع والتكويم
* التدبير
سد الحاجة والاقتصاد مما يفيض
مثال
يوسف والمجاعة وتدبيره فى سني الشبع
اتعجب كل العجب ممن يصرفون راتبهم 
فيخرجون ويلهون وجزء كبير من الشهر يستدينون
اشهد شهادة حسنة للرب أولا
ولمحبوبتي
اننا طيلة ما يقرب من ظ£ظ، سنة زواج لم نستدين بل عشنا فى خير الرب مرات نحتاج والرب يسد الاحتياج بتأن او فى الحال
واننا يا محبوبتي
عشنا دون تبذير ودون تقتير
لكن بتدبير فى خير الرب الوفير
اربعون يوما تبدأ الساعة12 ظ على سفرك للمجد


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 أبريل 2019)

اللى بيعيش الناس فى ذل ومهانة ده إبليس وكل واحد من البشر بيعمل كده مع أولاده مع زوجته مع والديه هو عبد لإبليس
إبليس قتال منذ البدء وناشر للخراب والذل والمهانة
لكن
الله (وهنا مش بأصنع مقارنة حاشا لله)
أب صالح 
خالق أمين
حتى وانا فى عمق أثامي بيشرق شمسه(خيراته)  علىُ.. حتى وأنا رافض ألوهيته... حتى.....
وده مش لأنه موافق على اللى أنا فيه
لا 
طيب ليه؟؟
لأنه الله كلي الصلاح.. طبيعته العطاء
احنا البشر للأسف مش كده
راجع قصة اسحق وعيسو.. رفقة ويعقوب
ومين بيميل لمين وليه؟؟؟
اكسر ابنك اكسر بنتك
اوع تديه..  خليه محتاجلك
يا عبد إبليس توب وكن عبد لله
راجع القصة اللى بنسميها الابن الضال
وموقف الأب من بجاحة الابن
ومحبته بعد رجوعه
ادى ابنك فى حياتك
بدل ما يأخد بعد ما تموت ويلعنك
(قصة حقيقية  اعرف افرادها
عم فلان معلم كبير كان بيعامل أولاده كالاجري
يشغلهم ويعطيهم اجرتهم واخر اليوم يلاعبهم كوتشينة وياخد منهم اجرتهم 
اكبر اولاده طلب من ابوه يتحوز
قاله منين؟؟ كون نفسك اتجوز من عرقك يااخويا
الواد حرق نفسه!!!!
بعد مرور الزمن عم فلان مات
قبل ما يتدفن اتلموا عليه قلعوا له اسنانه الذهب
بعد ما دفنوه
سبوا لبعض الدين
وورثوه
اكوام فلوس واراضى وعقارات
ما كان من الاول
بص على نص عجيب رائع
[هُوَذَا الْمَرَّةُ الثَّالِثَةُ أَنَا مُسْتَعِدٌّ أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَلاَ أُثَقِّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَا هُوَ لَكُمْ بَلْ إِيَّاكُمْ. 
(لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الأَوْلاَدَ يَذْخَرُونَ لِلْوَالِدِينَ، بَلِ الْوَالِدُونَ لِلأَوْلاَد)ِ. (2كو ١٢ : ١٤)]
فك كيسك على بيتك
بيتك هو كل اللى ليك .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 يوليو 2019)

الأوغاد ينجذبون للأجساد
النبلاء ينجذبون  للعقلاء
تلاميذ القدوس يقدرون النفوس


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 يوليو 2019)

دع الماضى يمضى
ولا تنبش فى قبوره
اتركه بحلوه وبمره 
واشكر الرب على عبوره


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 يوليو 2019)

وَاتْبَعِ الْبِرَّ  وَالإِيمَانَ وَالْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسَّلاَمَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ (يَدْعُونَ  الرَّبَّ مِنْ قَلْبٍ نَقِي)ٍّ. (2تي ٢ : ٢٢)
من يأبه( بمن يدعون الرب من قلب نقي)
نحن نهتم
 بالخطباء المفوهين
وبالشراح البارعين
وبالكتّاب المقتدرين
ودعاة المعجزات
وبمن يربطون الادمغة
اما
(بمن يدعون الرب من قلب نقي)
فلا
لذا فلا تستغرب حينما تتحول حالة الانبهار إلى دمار
إلى انصياع تام وأعمى بهؤلاء
وفى النهاية نلوم بعضنا البعض
ياسيدي
ارحمنى مما أنا فيه
وتوبني عن كل ألاعيب ومفاسد غوصت فيها واوحال وكؤوس الفساد التى تجرعتها
بإنبهار وإنسياق أعمي .​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 أغسطس 2019)

اَلْمَرْأَةُ ذَاتُ النِّعْمَةِ تُحَصِّلُ كَرَامَةً، وَالأَشِدَّاءُ يُحَصِّلُونَ غِنًى. (أم ١١ : ١٦)
اَلْمَرْأَةُ الْفَاضِلَةُ تَاجٌ لِبَعْلِهَا. (أم ١٢ : ٤)
حِكْمَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ تَبْنِي بَيْتَهَا .
 (أم ١٤ : ١)
غبتِ فغاب معك كل جميل
وان لم أقل هذا فأنا لست اصيل
بقى لنا شخصك العذب النبيل
بسيرتك وصلاتك لم تعد الوعود أقاويل
بل فى تحقق كما علمنا الانجيل
انعمى بالراحة يا حب عمري
إلى ان نلتقى حول فادينا فى المحفل الجليل
عن زوجتى التى سافرت للسماء فى ١٢ مارس٢٠١٩


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 أغسطس 2019)

اعمال المحبة
             ليست
    فروض واجبة النفاذ 
            وليست 
     ديون واجبة السداد.
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 أكتوبر 2019)

من منا
لم يرى  الحياة
فى
 روعتها 
أو
لوعتها
فى روعتها للرب شاكرين 
فهو المعطى بملء اليدين
وفى لوعتها للرب ضارعين 
فهو المعين الأمين .
♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
 الرَّبُّ أَعْطَى وَالرَّبُّ أَخَذَ، فَلْيَكُنِ اسْمُ الرَّبِّ مُبَارَكًا". (أي ١ : ٢١)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 نوفمبر 2019)

مش لأن الرب عمل كده مع فلان بالطريقة دى يبقى لازم يعمل معاك بالطريقة دى
الله كلي الحكمة
كلي العلم والمعرفة
هو يعرف ما يناسبك ولا يناسبك
وله مشيئة تجاهك
ان تشفى من المرض
او تظل مريضا وتعيش له امينا وبقوة رغم المرض
او ان تنتهى رسالتك ولا تشفى
فبلاش كتابات الفيس اللى مش بتكلف حاجة وننشر تعاليم مضادة لمشيئة الرب
صلى لأجل الشفاء
بس متخليش الشفاء يسد ودانك عن سماع صوت الرب بالرفض او بالقبول
عندنا كذا مثال منهم
حزقيا وبولس واليشع
"ارْجعْ وَقُلْ لِحَزَقِيَّا رَئِيسِ شَعْبِي: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ دَاوُدَ أَبِيكَ: قَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَلاَتَكَ. قَدْ رَأَيْتُ دُمُوعَكَ. هأَنَذَا أَشْفِيكَ. فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ تَصْعَدُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. (2مل ٢٠ : ٥)
وَلِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ بِفَرْطِ الإِعْلاَنَاتِ، أُعْطِيتُ شَوْكَةً فِي الْجَسَدِ، مَلاَكَ الشَّيْطَانِ لِيَلْطِمَنِي، لِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ.مِنْ جِهَةِ هذَا تَضَرَّعْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ أَنْ يُفَارِقَنِي.فَقَالَ لِي:"تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ". فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ. (2كو١٢: ٧-٩)
وَمَرِضَ أَلِيشَعُ مَرَضَهُ الَّذِي مَاتَ بِهِ، فَنَزَلَ إِلَيْهِ يُوآشُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَكَى عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَقَالَ: "يَا أَبِي، يَا أَبِي، يَا مَرْكَبَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفُرْسَانَهَا". (2مل ١٣ : ١٤)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (11 نوفمبر 2019)

حتى ولو كلماتنا كانت شديدة
فلتكن
كلمات تعزية ولا تكن كلمات مخزية
لتكن كلماتنا للشفاء ولا تكن للعناء
لنكن اتقياء ولا نكن اردياء
حتى 
ولو كلماتنا موجعة دعنا لا نجعلها مفجعة
لتكن كلماتنا للتنوير
ولا تكن كلماتنا للتشهير
لتكن كلماتنا بلسان ولا تكن اشنان
...
يعلم الرب خفيات القلوب.
أَمِينَةٌ هِيَ جُرُوحُ الْمُحِبِّ، وَغَاشَّةٌ هِيَ قُبْلاَتُ الْعَدُوِّ. (أم ٢٧ : ٦)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 نوفمبر 2019)

الحدود والمسئولية فى العلاقات العائلية
فيه علاقات لا مساومة فيها
ولا تنازل عنها
وبالأخص العلاقات العائلية
ومنها
العلاقات الزوجية المسيحية
علاقات الابوة والبنوة
علاقات الاخوة
وللأسف كلما تدنت وضحلت المفاهيم المسيحية كلما فترت العلاقات
وليست العلاقات هى التى توقعنا فى التعب والوهن انما الفهم الخاطئ للحدود والمسئولية والتدخلات  الزائدة والغير مبررة
فكلما كبر اولادنا كلما خفت مسئوليتنا تجاهم إلى ان يستقلوا بحياتهم ويصيروا مسئولين بالكامل حياتهم .. نطمئن عليهم..نقف بجانبهم متى تطلب الامر
اما الهيمنة الاسرية بحجة كبير العيلة فهى وهم وخطر داهم بل مقوضة للعلاقات.
وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ.
 (مت ٢٤ : ١٢)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 نوفمبر 2019)

على قدر العلاقة يكون حجم الطاقة .

لا توسعها قوى ولا تضيقها قوى.
{طاقة : (معجم الرائد) :  نافذة الصغيرة }


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 نوفمبر 2019)

المزامير = نفس منسكبة امام الرب
بمرها وحلوها
بتذمرها وشكرها
بخطئها وصوابها
كما هى بدون رياء !!!!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 نوفمبر 2019)

هناك اشخاص سبب راحة
واخرون سبب مناحة
...
لَمْ تَكُنْ لِي رَاحَةٌ فِي رُوحِي، لأَنِّي لَمْ أَجِدْ تِيطُسَ أَخِي. لكِنْ وَدَّعْتُهُمْ فَخَرَجْتُ إِلَى مَكِدُونِيَّةَ. 
(2كو ظ¢ : ظ،ظ£)
مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا قَدْ تَعَزَّيْنَا بِتَعْزِيَتِكُمْ. وَلكِنْ فَرِحْنَا أَكْثَرَ جِدًّا بِسَبَبِ فَرَحِ تِيطُسَ، لأَنَّ رُوحَهُ قَدِ اسْتَرَاحَتْ بِكُمْ جَمِيعًا. 
(2كو ظ§ : ظ،ظ£)
لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ يَسِيرُونَ مِمَّنْ كُنْتُ أَذْكُرُهُمْ لَكُمْ مِرَارًا، وَالآنَ أَذْكُرُهُمْ أَيْضًا بَاكِيًا، وَهُمْ أَعْدَاءُ صَلِيبِ الْمَسِيحِ
(في ظ£ : ظ،ظ¨)​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 يناير 2020)

من لا يتأقلم يتألم !!!
...
مع تقلبات الحياة
تتقلب الحياة لكن ثباتنا من رب الحياة
مجداً لأسمه القدوس .


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

رااااائع جداااا
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 يناير 2020)

لِنَفْسِه
وَأَقُولُ لِنَفْسِي: يَا نَفْسُ لَكِ خَيْرَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَوْضُوعَةٌ لِسِنِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ. اِسْتَرِيحِي وَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَافْرَحِي!هكَذَا الَّذِي
 يَكْنِزُ لِنَفْسِه
ِ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ غَنِيًّا ِللهِ". (لو١٢: ١٩، ٢١)

 وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا
 (1كو ١٣ : ٥)

لاَ يَطْلُبْ أَحَدٌ مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا هُوَ لِلآخَرِ. (1كو ١٠ : ٢٤)

للأسف الشديد معظمنا ان لم يكن كلنا يطلب ما لنفسه حتى فيما نظن اننا نقدمه فإننا نقدمه من واقع أنفسنا
نفسى ثم نفسى
هل تهتم بأولادك ليظهر للأخرين بانه لامثيل لك ام بدافع الابوة أو الامومة .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 يناير 2020)

الموت للبعض نهاية للألم الجسدى
وللكثيرين بداية الألم الأبدى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يناير 2020)

خدعوك فقالوا:
الحب مجنون
الحب عاقل متعقل، يعقل
لكن المجنون هى العاطفة الهوجاء
الهائجة. المائجة.. التى تريد الاستحواذ
التى تريد الأخذ بل النهش
(الحب يحتوى يخاف على من تحبه ولا ينهشه)
مثال للحب:
وَأَحَبَّ يَعْقُوبُ رَاحِيلَ، فَقَالَ: "أَخْدِمُكَ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ بِرَاحِيلَ ابْنَتِكَ الصُّغْرَى".فَقَالَ لاَبَانُ: "أَنْ أُعْطِيَكَ إِيَّاهَا أَحْسَنُ مِنْ أَنْ أُعْطِيَهَا لِرَجُل آخَرَ. أَقِمْ عِنْدِي".فَخَدَمَ يَعْقُوبُ بِرَاحِيلَ سَبْعَ سِنِينٍ، وَكَانَتْ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ كَأَيَّامٍ قَلِيلَةٍ بِسَبَبِ مَحَبَّتِهِ لَهَا. (تك٢٩: ١٨-٢٠)
مثال للنزوة.. النهش:
وَجَرَى بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ لأَبْشَالُومَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ أُخْتٌ جَمِيلَةٌ اسْمُهَا ثَامَارُ، فَأَحَبَّهَا أَمْنُونُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ.وَأُحْصِرَ أَمْنُونُ لِلسُّقْمِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ثَامَارَ أُخْتِهِ لأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ عَذْرَاءَ، وَعَسُرَ فِي عَيْنَيْ أَمْنُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ لَهَا شَيْئًا.وَقَدَّمَتْ لَهُ لِيَأْكُلَ، فَأَمْسَكَهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا: "تَعَالَيِ اضْطَجِعِي مَعِي يَا أُخْتِي".فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: "لاَ يَا أَخِي، لاَ تُذِلَّنِي لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُفْعَلُ هكَذَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. لاَ تَعْمَلْ هذِهِ الْقَبَاحَةَ.فَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يَسْمَعَ لِصَوْتِهَا، بَلْ تَمَكَّنَ مِنْهَا وَقَهَرَهَا وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا.ثُمَّ أَبْغَضَهَا أَمْنُونُ بُغْضَةً شَدِيدَةً جِدًّا، حَتَّى إِنَّ الْبُغْضَةَ الَّتِي أَبْغَضَهَا إِيَّاهَا كَانَتْ أَشَدَّ مِنَ الْمَحَبَّةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّهَا إِيَّاهَا. وَقَالَ لَهَا أَمْنُونُ: "قُومِي انْطَلِقِي". (2صم١٣: ١-٢، ١١-١٢، ١٤-١٥)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 فبراير 2020)

يا ناقل الخبر إلزم الحذر
فكم من خبر أنتشر وبلبل البشر
بل أوصل البعض للقبر
نقلك الخبر لا يعفيك من المسئولية والتسبب فى الأذية
فإلزم الحذر !!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 فبراير 2020)

الإنسان الطبيعى يستمد حمايته مما* هو له
أما الإنسان الروحى يستمد حمايته ممن♡ هو له .
...
مما* ممتلكاته ملكاته إمكانياته
ممن♡ شخص الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 فبراير 2020)

انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ.. 
(العبرانيين ١٣: ٧)
كُنْتُمْ تَسْعَوْنَ حَسَنًا. فَمَنْ صَدَّكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تُطَاوِعُوا لِلْحَقِّ؟. 
(غلاطية ٥: ٧)
يطالبنا الكتاب بالنظر لنهاية السيرة وليس للسيرة فحسب لأنه كثيرين بدأوا حسنا وانتهوا ردياً
فالتمسك بالايمان وبالحياة التى إليها دعينا مغبوط
اما التراخى والتهاون فغير مغبوط
فكم من أناس لهم منظر اما الجوهر فحماك الرب منه
يرحمنى ويرحمك الرب من القلب المخادع ومن اللسان الملق المداهن
ولنكن فى مشئيته قلبا وقالبا ، جوهر ومظهر


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 فبراير 2020)

احذر من .... لئلا
وَكَمَا (لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ)،( أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيق)ُ.. (رومية ١: ٢٨)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 فبراير 2020)

ما بين الاعلان والاستعلان زمان
مكن هذا وثبته فى الجَنَانُ * .
..........
حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ.. (متى ١٦: ٢٠)
٢٠ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«مَسِيحُ اللهِ!».. ٢١ فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَأَوْصَى أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا ذلِكَ لأَحَدٍ،. (لوقا ٩: ٢٠، ٢١)
وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ تَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ مُتَفَكِّرَةً بِهِ فِي قَلْبِهَا.. (لوقا ٢: ١٩)
.................
*الجَنَانُ :  (معجم الوسيط)
 الجَنَانُ  من كل شيء: جَوْفُهُ.  الجَنَانُ  القلبُ.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 فبراير 2020)

خدعوك فقالوا:
ان الدموع للنساء فحسب
الدموع للرجال كما النساء
الدموع للأسوياء
والرب قادر على ملء القلوب بالعزاء
الدموع ليست على من مات فحسب
فمن مات ارتاح ويالسعادته ان كان له رجاء
الدموع
على الجحود
على الود المفقود
على علاقات منهارة
على قلوب مكسرة
...الخ
لكن ابكى تشفع بإيجابية
لنطلب الرب 
فمنه الإجابة
هو الرجاء


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 فبراير 2020)

نِهَايَةُ أَمْرٍ خَيْرٌ مِنْ بَدَايَتِهِ.  (الجامعة ٧: ٨)
ياما ناس وعلاقات ومشاريع تبدأ قوية وتنطلق سنوات كتيرة وفجأة تنتهى
ياما ناس وعلاقات ومشاريع تبدأ قوية وفجاة تتعثر ..تظهر لنا انها انتهت وفجأة تظهر وتزدهر وترجع 

اقوى مثال كتابي عن الناس
موسى فين موسى؟؟
اتربى فى القصر فجأة حصل معاه اللى حصل.. مين افتكره..  مين قال هو فين..  ولا حد سأل عليه.. ولا هو افتكر انه هايرجع تانى؟؟؟
فجأة
موسى انت عجبك حالك 
قوووم ارجع
واعذار وراء اعذار
المهم
رجع موسى وبقى اعظم قادة شعب الرب
وقاد امة عظيمة اربعين سنة.
الخلاصة
العبرة مش بالبداية ولا التعثر العبرة بالنهاية
بس اللى يقبل مشيئة ربنا ويعيشها ويكونها ويتممها؟؟
صدق
تمم
وسيب الباقى عليه!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 مارس 2020)

الإنسان فى فساده دائم الشطحات
ويتفنن فى الانحطاطات
الشطحة الاولى
الاشتعال بالشهوات لدرجة استعمال الاخر وجعله دمية ووسيلة رخيصة لإشباع زائف

وَكَذلِكَ الذُّكُورُ أَيْضًا تَارِكِينَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الأُنْثَى الطَّبِيعِيَّ، اشْتَعَلُوا بِشَهْوَتِهِمْ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ، 
(رومية ١: ٢٧)
اخذ ما يريد عنوة دون رغبة الاخر حتى لو كان هذا سيتسبب فى ايذاء الاخر
وهو نوع من انواع الاغتصاب فى دائرة الزواج

الشطحة التانية
العزوف عن الاخر ، ظناً منهم ان هذه درجة عليا من درجات القداسة
بينما الوحي يسمى هذا (سلب)١
لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ.. 
(١ كورنثوس ٧: ٥)

اما الاتزان المسيحى
لا يساوم الزوجان بعضهما البعض بكل يقدمان نفسيهما لبعضعهم البعض بكل رضى فى كل تقوي ووقار

٣ لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ، وَكَذلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضًا الرَّجُلَ.. 
٤ لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا، بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ. وَكَذلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضًا لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ، بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ.. 
٥ لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ.. 
(١ كورنثوس ٧: ٣-٥)
وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ.. 
(١ كورنثوس ٧: ٣٣)
٣٤ إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقًا: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَدًا وَرُوحًا. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا.. 
٣٥ هذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ، لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقًا، بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ.. 
(١ كورنثوس ٧: ٣٤، ٣٥)
لِيَكُنِ الزِّوَاجُ مُكَرَّمًا عِنْدَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ، وَالْمَضْجَعُ غَيْرَ نَجِسٍ. وَأَمَّا الْعَاهِرُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ فَسَيَدِينُهُمُ اللهُ.. 
(العبرانيين ١٣: ٤)

#يوم_المرأة_كل_يوم_ناجح


...
١
سرقة حق الاخر


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مارس 2020)

الحياة المتزنة
تحتاج 
إلى قلب عاقل وعقل محب
(حب عاقل و عقل محب)
وقلت سابقا
لين عقلك بقلبك
واضبط قلبك بعقلك
فى علاقاتك
فى قرارتك
فى حياتك الزوجية
فى تربية اولادك
بئس القرارات المندفعة أو المتباطئة
ونعم القرارات التى فى وقتها
الله ضابط الكل
يضبط كياناتنا وعلاقاتنا على جميع المستويات.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2020)

عندما تتحدث مع متعب..مخطئ.... الخ
لا تعظه
مواعظ المواجعين بل شاركه مشاركة المحبين .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 مارس 2020)

هَاذِرًا عَلَيْنَا بِأَقْوَال خَبِيثَة
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ، إِذَا جِئْتُ فَسَأُذَكِّرُهُ بِأَعْمَالِهِ الَّتِي يَعْمَلُهَا، هَاذِرًا عَلَيْنَا بِأَقْوَال خَبِيثَةٍ. وَإِذْ هُوَ غَيْرُ مُكْتَفٍ بِهذِهِ، لاَ يَقْبَلُ الإِخْوَةَ، وَيَمْنَعُ أَيْضًا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ، وَيَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ.. 
(٣ يوحنا ١: ١٠)
«أَكَثْرَةُ الْكَلاَمِ لاَ يُجَاوَبُ، أَمْ (رَجُلٌ مِهْذَارٌ) يَتَبَرَّرُ؟. 
(أيوب ١١: ٢)
يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَهْذُرُ مِثْلَ طَعْنِ السَّيْفِ، أَمَّا لِسَانُ الْحُكَمَاءِ فَشِفَاءٌ.. 
(الأمثال ١٢: ١٨)
لا اطيق هذه الشخصية ولا اعطى مكانا لها فى حياتي مهما كان واي ان كان
وتعاملت فى حياتي مع احدهم وكان رئيسا لى فى العمل فى شبابي الباكر وبكل حسم وجدية أوقفته عند حده كان هذا سنة ١٩٨٧
ويكفيك الله شر المنافقين واقوالهم ليه كده دا بيهرج فاحابتهم يهرج معاكم انتم اما انا فليتوقف عند حده
وكانت النتيجة النقل من هذا المكان ، 
وكان يقابلنى بعدها بإحترام لاانى اجيد عملى وجاد فى مواعيد حضورى وانصرافي
الكلمات الخبيثة الملتوية لا محل لها بين الاسوياء
الهمز واللمز
الكلمات القبيحة
السخرية من اللون من الشكل من الدين
من المعتقدات
من القناعات الفكرية
من الامكانيات
من القدرات
من السن
اللسان الذى يشبه السيف المسموم يسمم الاخرين ويمرمر ككياناتهم ولا سيما ان كان شخص مؤثر
من يلصقون ادناسهم وعيوبهم ببلغة واقناع للاخرين ان غيرهم هم هكذا
لا تسخر من الاخر ولا تدع الاخر يسخر منك.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 مارس 2020)

وَالْمُبَاحَثَاتُ الْغَبِيَّةُ وَالسَّخِيفَةُ اجْتَنِبْهَا، عَالِمًا أَنَّهَا تُوَلِّدُ خُصُومَاتٍ،. 
(ظ¢ تيموثاوس ظ¢: ظ¢ظ£)
وَعَبْدُ الرَّبِّ لاَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَ، بَلْ يَكُونُ مُتَرَفِّقًا بِالْجَمِيعِ، صَالِحًا لِلتَّعْلِيمِ، صَبُورًا عَلَى الْمَشَقَّاتِ،. 
(ظ¢ تيموثاوس ظ¢: ظ¢ظ¤)
المجادلات من الموبقات اذ انها متعبات بل مهلكات
فى كل مناحي ونواحي الحياة المجادل مماطل مخاتل غالبا لا يهمه الحق بل صورته وإدعائه  المعرفة
ولو كلفته حياته سيجادل
كيف لا يظهر على انه الجبار المنتصر
لا وقت ولا طاقة عندى للجدال
اعمل ما تريد انما تحمل نتيجته
عاوز تخاصم خاصم
عاوز تحارب حارب
انما ابتعد عنى
لنتقارب فى حب باحترام
لديك عادات ضارة وامور تريدها انت حر انما لا تجبرني ان افعل مثلك.
...
هذا البوست عن عاداتنا الشخصية والدينية 
فى مواجهة كورونا
ويمكن تطبيقه ع كافة المجالات.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (26 مارس 2020)

صدقك يجعل الاخرون يصدقونك
صدق ايمانك يجعل الاخرون يصدقون ايمانك
صدق محبتك يجعل الاخرون يصدقون حبك
صدق عطاؤك.....
صدق كرازتك....
...الخ


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 مارس 2020)

نقع قاب 
*الهلع والفزع
*اللامبالاة
وهذان امران سلبيان
اما الايجابي
عد العدة للنجاة
وضع ثقتك فى رئيس الحياة 
وقل فى وجه الخطر أو البشر
٣٥ مَنْ سَيَفْصِلُنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَمْ ضَِيْقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهَادٌ أَمْ جُوعٌ أَمْ عُرْيٌ أَمْ خَطَرٌ أَمْ سَيْفٌ؟. 
٣٦ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:«إِنَّنَا مِنْ أَجْلِكَ نُمَاتُ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. قَدْ حُسِبْنَا مِثْلَ غَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ».. 
٣٨ فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ، وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ، وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً،. 
٣٩ وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.. 
(رومية ٨: ٣٥، ٣٦، ٣٨، ٣٩)
حَتَّى إِنَّنَا نَقُولُ وَاثِقِينَ:«الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي إِنْسَانٌ؟». 
(العبرانيين ١٣: ٦)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 مارس 2020)

اتبع التعليمات
 وألتزم بالاحتياطات
وأنشد النجاة
اما ان جاءت الوفاة
فمن يمنعها
خلى ثقتك فى الرب فى الحياة والممات
وقل بثبات
لاَ أَمُوتُ بَلْ أَحْيَا وَأُحَدِّثُ بِأَعْمَالِ الرَّبِّ.. 
(المزامير ظ،ظ،ظ¨: ظ،ظ§)
واسمع وعده وعيشه كل يوم

ظ¥ لاَ تَخْشَى مِنْ خَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ، وَلاَ مِنْ سَهْمٍ يَطِيرُ فِي النَّهَارِ،. 
ظ¦ وَلاَ مِنْ وَبَإٍ يَسْلُكُ فِي الدُّجَى، وَلاَ مِنْ هَلاَكٍ يُفْسِدُ فِي الظَّهِيرَةِ.. 
(المزامير ظ©ظ،: ظ¥، ظ¦)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 مارس 2020)

وهم ام حلم
الاوهام
فكرة عظمة ، ضلالية ،رومانسية 
تسيطر على الكيان ، تفلت العنان
تعمي العينان
تفقدك واقعك وتوقعك من على سراجه
تحصد مرارها ودمارها
تصيرك من ردئ إلى إردا بل إلى الاردأ

الاحلام
نبتة امنية
تسعى لتحقيقها
تحفزك لجعلها واقع
تملك على كيانك
تفجر طاقتك
ترويها بما يرويها
تنقيها من حشائشها
تحسب حساب نفقتها
تدفع تكلفتها
تحصد ثمارها
والان
عزيزتي
عزيزي
هل انت واهم ام حالم؟؟؟!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 أبريل 2020)

رَجُلَيْنِ قَدْ بَذَلاَ نَفْسَيْهِمَا لأَجْلِ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.. 
(أعمال الرسل ١٥: ٢٦)

هل يوجد مثل هذان الرجلين؟؟
لعلهما موجودان وعيننا رمداء
فالرب لا يُعدم الانقياء فى كل نجع وقرية ومدينة ودولة
وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أُنْفِقُ وَأُنْفَقُ لأَجْلِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ كُلَّمَا أُحِبُّكُمْ أَكْثَرَ أُحَبُّ أَقَلَّ!. 
(٢ كورنثوس ١٢: ١٥)
لكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُ الْوَحْيُ؟ «أَبْقَيْتُ لِنَفْسِي سَبْعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُل لَمْ يُحْنُوا رُكْبَةً لِبَعْل».. 
(رومية ١١: ٤)

وان كنت ادعى وتدعى انه لا يوجد ألسنا ندعي التمييز وان لنا قدرة روحية على ذلك!! فلماذا لا اكون ولا تكون مثل هذان؟!!
ام اننا نطلق الاحكام والكلام فى الهواء كالسخام؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (20 أبريل 2020)

المسيح الذبيح والمسيحى الصحيح
                        (المسيح الذبيح)
ولد
عاش
صلب
مات
قُبر
قام
ظهر
صعد
سيأتي ثانية
              (بعض النصوص الكتابية للشبع)
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.. 
(١ تيموثاوس ٣: ١٦)
٢٤ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا، الَّذِينَ سَيُحْسَبُ لَنَا، الَّذِينَ نُؤْمِنُ بِمَنْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.. 
٢٥ الَّذِي أُسْلِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَأُقِيمَ لأَجْلِ تَبْرِيرِنَا.. 
(رومية ٤: ٢٤، ٢٥)

٣ فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ،. 
٤ وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ، وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ،. 
٥ وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.. 
١٥ وَنُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا شُهُودَ زُورٍ للهِ، لأَنَّنَا شَهِدْنَا مِنْ جِهَةِ اللهِ أَنَّهُ أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يُقِمْهُ، إِنْ كَانَ الْمَوْتى لاَ يَقُومُونَ.. 
١٧ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ، فَبَاطِلٌ إِيمَانُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ بَعْدُ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ!. 
٢٢ لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ، هكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ.. 
٢٣ وَلكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ فِي رُتْبَتِهِ: الْمَسِيحُ بَاكُورَةٌ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ لِلْمَسِيحِ فِي مَجِيئِهِ.. 
(١ كورنثوس ١٥: ٣-٥، ١٥، ١٧، ٢٢، ٢٣)

                  (المسيحي الصحيح)
فى السريرة
فى المسيرة
فى السيرة

رجع
يعبد
ينتظر
           (بعض النصوص الكتابية للشبع)
١١ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ ظَهَرَتْ نِعْمَةُ اللهِ الْمُخَلِّصَةُ، لِجَمِيعِ النَّاسِ،. 
١٢ مُعَلِّمَةً إِيَّانَا أَنْ نُنْكِرَ الْفُجُورَ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ الْعَالَمِيَّةَ، وَنَعِيشَ بِالتَّعَقُّلِ وَالْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى فِي الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ،. 
١٣ مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،. 
(تيطس ٢: ١١-١٣)

مَوْلُودِينَ ثَانِيَةً، لاَ مِنْ زَرْعٍ يَفْنَى، بَلْ مِمَّا لاَ يَفْنَى، بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.. 
(١ بطرس ١: ٢٣)
٩ لأَنَّهُمْ هُمْ يُخْبِرُونَ عَنَّا، أَيُّ دُخُول كَانَ لَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ، وَكَيْفَ رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَى اللهِ مِنَ الأَوْثَانِ، لِتَعْبُدُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ الْحَقِيقِيَّ،. 
١٠ وَتَنْتَظِرُوا ابْنَهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي يُنْقِذُنَا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي.. 
(١ تسالونيكي ١: ٩، ١٠)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أبريل 2020)

السنوات والشهور والايام والساعات والدقائق بل والثواني التى لا تروق لنا
لابد ان نعبر من بوابتها يا اعزائي
والا لن ندخل غيرها
فهذه هى الحياة من... إلى.....
 فالزمن ليس فيه قفزات او تجاوزات .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أبريل 2020)

الرب هو الرب
الله هو الله
مهما فسد الانسان وزاغ
عطاؤه وصلاحه مرتبط بشخصه لا بما نفعله
لذا 
اذا كنا ابناءه فلنتعلم منه وان نكون مثله



* خاصتنا(زوجاتنا... اولادنا... اخوتنا)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أبريل 2020)

كن مبدعا ولا تكن مبتدعا 
فالابداع نور وحياة
والابتداع ظلمة وموت.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 مايو 2020)

هَلْ يَسِيرُ اثْنَانِ مَعًا إِنْ لَمْ يَتَوَاعَدَا؟. 
(عاموس ٣: ٣)
٢٨ وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجًا لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ، هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟. 
٢٩ لِئَلاَّ يَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ، فَيَبْتَدِئَ جَمِيعُ النَّاظِرِينَ يَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ،. 
٣٠ قَائِلِينَ: هذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْتَدَأَ يَبْنِي وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ.. 
(لوقا ١٤: ٢٨-٣٠)
...
لنسأل انفسنا
فالأسئلة توقظ اذهاننا اذ لابد من جواب.
ما نفعله وما نجتازه فيه؟؟
هل هو ...؟؟
إلهاء
بلاء
إنماء
ام
ماذا؟؟
هل أنت واع
وحسبت حساب النفقة والتكلفة ؟؟
ام انك عشوائي فى تصرفاتك؟؟
اجلس ياصديق قبل ان تسلك الطريق وقل قولا حقيق مدققاً بكل يقين وتدقيق
وخذ قرارك ليعينك فى مشوارك عن فهم واصرار لئلا يصيبك الخوار وبعد حين تشعر بالدوار
فالفهم كل الفهم للمشوار لن يصيبك بالبؤس بل سيجعلك جبار بأس اذ انك ترتكز على معونة الرب القدوس الهادى للنفوس .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يونيو 2020)

اذا فسدت القيم
بيعت الذمم
انهارت الأمم


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 يونيو 2020)

التدرج والنمو فى الحب

♡ حَبِيبِي لِي. 
(نشيد الأنشاد ١: ١٣)
أخذ مطلق دون عطاء

♡حَبِيبِي لِي وَأَنَا لَهُ. 
(نشيد الأنشاد ٢: ١٦)
اخذ وعطاء

♡أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي وَحَبِيبِي لِي.
(نشيد الأنشاد ٦: ٣)
عطاءواخذ

♡أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي، وَإِلَيَّ اشْتِيَاقُهُ.. 
(نشيد الأنشاد ٧: ١٠)
العطاء المطلق دون انتظار للاخذ


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يوليو 2020)

اوع تتسرع فى قرار
لما الفكر يحتار
وتواجه الاخطار
تعال حالاً وسلم لأبو الانوار
عنده الحل لانه اب صالح له القدرة والأقتدار

♡♡♡♡♡♡♡
 (أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ)
(يعقوب ١: ١٧)
النور الحقيقي
مصدر كل نور واستنارة.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 يوليو 2020)

فى العلاقات
كن دافعاً
للوفاق وليس للشقاق !!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 يوليو 2020)

اجترار الاحزان ام تذكر الاحسان؟؟!​

نتعامل مع اشخاص اجتازوا مراحل طاحنة فى حياتهم بل وقد نكون نحن كذلك
تستمع  لمجتر الاحزان
 تجده يتكلم بمرارة كأنه يعيش هذه المراحل الطاحنة منغمساً فيها وان لم تستمع بوعي تجد نفسك وقعت تحت وطأة اجتراره
اما ان كان لديك وعي فستساعده بكل قوتك
بينما 
وانت تستمع لمتذكر الاحسان 
تجده فائضا بالشكر والحمد للرب الذى عبر به المراحل الطاحنة
فمجتر الاحزان يركز على الاحداث بكثافة
اما متذكر الاحسان فيرى يد الرب المنقذة التى عبرت بها طاحونة الاحداث
لا اعيب على هذا 
 لانى سبق ومررت بهذه المرحلة بفداحة
 لكن شكرا الرب الذى من خلال قوة كلمته اخرجنى من مقبرة الاحزان
 فلم اعد مجتر للاحزان
 بل بنعمته صرت متذكر للإحسان
احبائي
فلنتمتع بجدة الحياة وروعة القيامة 
ولنواصل خطة الرب لحياتنا
لأَنَّكَ تَنْسَى الْمَشَقَّةَ. كَمِيَاهٍ عَبَرَتْ تَذْكُرُهَا.. 
(أيوب ١١: ١٦)
«وَأَيْضًا يَقُودُكَ مِنْ وَجْهِ الضِّيقِ إِلَى رَحْبٍ لاَ حَصْرَ فِيهِ، وَيَمْلأُ مَؤُونَةَ مَائِدَتِكَ دُهْنًا.. 
(أيوب ٣٦: ١٦)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (28 يوليو 2020)

على كل المستويات
الروحية
النفسية
الجسدية
نحن نحتاج إلى( منْ يأمن حياتنا)
 وليس
 إلى( ما يأمن حياتنا)
علماً بأن
( ما) تأتى وتنبع من (منْ).​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)

جميل جدااااا
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 أغسطس 2020)

ركز
للأهمية
ندعىّ الاهمية وهذا للأهمية
ومن الأهمية أن لا ندعىّ الأهمية
حيث ان الاهمية ان نعرف اننا لسنا ذات أهمية
ومن منطلق الأهمية ستكون لنا أهمية .
♡♡♡♡♡
لا تنشغل
ولا تتجاهل
دع الامور تنساب بتلقائية
تتوقف فلتتوقف
المهم
ان لا تجهد نفسك فأنت الخاسر 
وعندما تُجهد
فلن يُجهد غيرك وحينها من سيتعب غيرك
لا تقع .
♡♡♡♡♡
ونحن مستغرقين فى احداث الحياة لا نبصر الا متاعبها 
اما حينما نهدأ ونكف عن الاستغراق فنبصر مالم نكن نبصره ونكتشف مالم نكتشفه فنتصرف بإيجابية وبوعي
وبدون استغراق يستنزف طاقتنا ووعينا ويجعلنا نضطر لفعل ما لا يلزم فعله
لذا
فلا نستغرق

ولا نعزف عن الحياة
حتى لا تتسرب من بين ايدينا.

اذاً
(لنعشها ببساطة كما خلقها خالقها).
♡♡♡♡
خليك صريح
خليك مريح
وقول اللى عاوز تقوله
بكياسة ودون تقبيح
هيجرى ايه لو تقول وما تلاقيش قبول
هترتاح من هم تقول ولا مش هتقول
قول وارتاح
وبعدها عش فى براح
قول وارتاح من هم القول.
♡♡♡♡
من يتمسك بالقيم وان احاطت به الغيم وانعدام الذمم لابد من قهره للرمم وعلوه فوق العدم
لذا
ياصديق تمسك بما عندك  وادخر جهدك لوقت يلزم 
ودع من يكذب يكذب فلابد من يوم تكشف فيه معادن الذمم !!!!
♡♡♡
الخلاصة
يبذلون الجهد كل الجهد لفهم ومعرفة امور الاخرين
بينما لو بذلوا اقل الجهد لفهموا وعرفوا أنفسهم
#


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 سبتمبر 2020)

وعندما تصير
 العلاقات متاجرة
يليق بك المغادرة .


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2020)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> وعندما تصير
> العلاقات متاجرة
> يليق بك المغادرة .


رووووعة وتسلم ايدك استاذ ناجح
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 سبتمبر 2020)

الغيرة المريرة تخلى النفس كسيرة
وتعطل المسيرة
وتخلى الخدمة خدعة


خليك فى دعوتك واخدم خدمتك
وسيب غيرك فى دعوته وخدمته
وبطل غيرة
....
١٤ وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ غَيْرَةٌ مُرَّةٌ وَتَحَزُّبٌ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، فَلاَ تَفْتَخِرُوا وَتَكْذِبُوا عَلَى الْحَقِّ..
١٥ لَيْسَتْ هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ نَازِلَةً مِنْ فَوْقُ، بَلْ هِيَ أَرْضِيَّةٌ نَفْسَانِيَّةٌ شَيْطَانِيَّةٌ..
١٦ لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ الْغَيْرَةُ وَالتَّحَزُّبُ، هُنَاكَ التَّشْوِيشُ وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ رَدِيءٍ..
١٧ وَأَمَّا الْحِكْمَةُ الَّتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ فَهِيَ أَوَّلاً طَاهِرَةٌ، ثُمَّ مُسَالِمَةٌ، مُتَرَفِّقَةٌ، مُذْعِنَةٌ، مَمْلُوَّةٌ رَحْمَةً وَأَثْمَارًا صَالِحَةً، عَدِيمَةُ الرَّيْبِ وَالرِّيَاءِ..
(يعقوب ٣: ١٤-١٧)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 نوفمبر 2020)

« مَرَاغَةِ الْحَمْأَةِ».
(٢ بطرس ٢: ٢٢)
غَاصَتْ فِي الْحَمْأَةِ رِجْلاَكَ وَارْتَدَّتَا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ.
(إرميا ٣٨: ٢٢)
وَأَصْعَدَنِي ........ مِنْ طِينِ الْحَمْأَةِ
(المزامير ٤٠: ٢)

للفائدة القصوى راجع ما يلى
مراغة الحمأة
طين الحمأة
الحمأة
♡كشخص اعمل بمجال تنقية المياه اعرف جيدا ما هى الحمأة
ولأبسط لكم العملية واصورها
لعلكم تلاحظون لون مياه النيل التى تعكس درجة عكارتها
وفى عملية التنقية تتجمع هذه العكارات معا بطريقة ما وتكون ما يسمى بالحمأة وهى طينة لينة من ينزل فيها لا يقدر على المشى بل يتعثر (يتزحلق)
♡ فى الاماكن المتربة وبالاخص فى الحفر  وفى وقت الامطار تتجمع مياه الامطار مع الترب تكون
رهريرط او روبريب هذه هى الحمأة .
♡ حَمْأة : (معجم الغني) : (معجم الغني)
جمع:  حَمَأٌ.   
-تَرَاكَمَتِ الحَمْأةُ فِي السَّاحَةِ :الطِّينُ الأسْوَدُ الْمُنْتِنُ الْمُتَغَبِّرُ- غَاصَ بِهَا فِي  حَمْأةِ  الرَّذِيلَةِ : (ن. محفوظ).
♡ فى سوريا تسمى الكدارة (وكيبيديا)
♡ ومن مستنقع الطين انتشلني
♡فغرقت رجلاك في الوحل
♡ التمرغ في الوحل


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 ديسمبر 2020)

اللى مودينا فى داهية
القديس انا والباقى لا
النجيس غيرى وانا لا


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 ديسمبر 2020)

مش كل الاموات اموات
ولا كل الاحياء احياء !!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 ديسمبر 2020)

فم الله يريد اذن الانسان لتستمع
وقلب الانسان ليحفظ وذهن الانسان ليعي ومساعي الانسان لتسلك وتنفذ وتتمم !!!
اعطنى يارب
اذن تستمع
قلب يحفظ
ذهن يعي
ارجل وايدي تسلك وتنفذ وتتمم !!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 ديسمبر 2020)

الانحراف يبدأ

بفكرة
بكلمة
بفعل (تصرف)

ثم يأتى الانجراف  
بعدالانحراف

لذا
راقب
فكرك
فمك
تصرفاتك
 واحرسهم بنقاء فى 
مخافة الله. 
فَوْقَ كُلِّ تَحَفُّظٍ احْفَظْ قَلْبَكَ، لأَنَّ مِنْهُ مَخَارِجَ الْحَيَاةِ.
(الأمثال ٤: ٢٣)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 ديسمبر 2020)

إلى الاحباء المقبلين على الزواج
عائلتك ثم عائلتك ثم عائلتك
من تستحق اضاعة العمر لأجلها قبل كل كيانات وامور اخرى
وهى وكالتكم التى ستعطون حسابها امام الرب

والى الازواج والزوجات
اصلحوا ما أفسدتموه فى عائلتكم  مادامت فيكم نسمة القدير فالاصلاح متاح


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 فبراير 2021)

لتكن مشيئتك
ما أروعها عندما تكون فكراً وقولاً وفعلاً .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 فبراير 2021)

كن نفسك  ولا تكن لنفسك !!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 أبريل 2021)

فى اسم الرب يسوع المسيح
كل مغلوب يصير غالب
على حساب غلبته !!!

وَلكِنْ شُكْرًا ِللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. (١ كورنثوس ١٥: ٥٧)
وَلكِنْ شُكْرًا ِللهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ. (٢ كورنثوس ٢: ١٤)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 أبريل 2021)

خليك فى حالك ولا على بالك
(الانزواء)

فتح عينيك على اللى حواليك واوع تسيب حد فى حاله وسن لسانك وجهز اسلحتك
(التداخل والانغماس فى امور الناس)

صنفان مموقتان
اما الصنف السوي:-

فهو الغير منغمس والذى لا ينزوى
 وليس لديه عدم مبالاة بأمور غيره
موجود وقت الحاجة لا يكون ثقل على احد ولا يتطاول على احد .

علمنى يارب الا انزوى والا انغمس بل اكون معين حقيقي لمن هم فى حاجة حقيقية للعون .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 أبريل 2021)

وَمُنَازَعَاتُ أُنَاسٍ فَاسِدِي الذِّهْنِ وَعَادِمِي الْحَقِّ، يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ التَّقْوَى تِجَارَةٌ. تَجَنَّبْ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ. 
(ظ، تيموثاوس ظ¦: ظ¥)

نوعيات يجب ان تتجنبها ..تعتزلها..ففى تجنبها الحفاظ على سلامك وسلامتك الكيانية .
ما تدخلش فى احاديث لا نفع منها
لا تلمس القار بيديك وتشتكى من القذارة
المعاشرات الردية مؤذية
لا تدعى اللطف على حساب طهارتك
انبذ كل شر وشبه شر
اشرب مياه من جبك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (27 أبريل 2021)

تظهرك حقيقتك ، عندما تأخذ و عندما تعطي، وكيف يكون كذلك ؟؟!!!
....
نوع:
الانكباب والاكتئاب
عندما يأخذون يتكالبون ينكبون 
عندما يعطون يتعذبون ،يكتئبون
نوع اخر:
عندما ياخذون يتعففون لديهم اكتفاء
عندما يعطون يفرحون لديهم سخاء


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 يوليو 2021)

إلى من وهنت نفسه وخارت قواه كلت عيناه وثقلت اذناه وفترت محبته
إليً وإليك و إليكِ

بالطبع كلنا فى احتياج شديد لكلام طيب وكلام تعزية
أين نجده فى ايام الهم والكرب؟؟
اذكر نفسى واذكرك بما يلي:-

فَأَجَابَ الرَّبُّ الْمَلاَكَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَنِي بِكَلاَمٍ طَيِّبٍ وَكَلاَمِ تَعْزِيَةٍ.
(زكريا ١: ١٣)

وَقَالَ: «لاَ تَخَفْ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ الْمَحْبُوبُ. سَلاَمٌ لَكَ. تَشَدَّدْ. تَقَوَّ». وَلَمَّا كَلَّمَنِي تَقَوَّيْتُ وَقُلْتُ: «لِيَتَكَلَّمْ سَيِّدِي لأَنَّكَ قَوَّيْتَنِي».
(دانيال ١٠: ١٩)
وَقَالَ لِي: «يَا دَانِيآلُ، أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ الْمَحْبُوبُ افْهَمِ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكَ بِهِ، وَقُمْ عَلَى مَقَامِكَ لأَنِّي الآنَ أُرْسِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ». وَلَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ مَعِي بِهذَا الْكَلاَمِ قُمْتُ مُرْتَعِدًا.
(دانيال ١٠: ١١)
فَلْنَتَقَدَّمْ بِثِقَةٍ إِلَى عَرْشِ النِّعْمَةِ لِكَيْ نَنَالَ رَحْمَةً وَنَجِدَ نِعْمَةً عَوْنًا فِي حِينِهِ.
(العبرانيين ٤: ١٦)
٧ إِنَّمَا كُنْ مُتَشَدِّدًا، وَتَشَجَّعْ جِدًّا لِكَيْ تَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ الشَّرِيعَةِ الَّتِي أَمَرَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى عَبْدِي. لاَ تَمِلْ عَنْهَا يَمِينًا وَلاَ شِمَالاً لِكَيْ تُفْلِحَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ. ٨ لاَ يَبْرَحْ سِفْرُ هذِهِ الشَّرِيعَةِ مِنْ فَمِكَ، بَلْ تَلْهَجُ فِيهِ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً، لِكَيْ تَتَحَفَّظَ لِلْعَمَلِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِيهِ. لأَنَّكَ حِينَئِذٍ تُصْلِحُ طَرِيقَكَ وَحِينَئِذٍ تُفْلِحُ. ٩ أَمَا أَمَرْتُكَ؟ تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ! لاَ تَرْهَبْ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِبْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مَعَكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ».
(يشوع ١: ٧-٩)

فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ بِقُوَّتِكَ هذِهِ وَخَلِّصْ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ كَفِّ مِدْيَانَ. أَمَا أَرْسَلْتُكَ؟»
(القضاة ٦: ١٤)

فى الرب عبر عرش نعمته وكلمته وعبر قلوب الاحباء الحانية.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 أغسطس 2021)

الزواج 
ليس هدفه
الانجاب فحسب
وليس هدفه المتعة الجنسية فحسب
وليس تجارة من يكسب فيها ومن يقدر ان ياخذ من الاخر
الزواج
 حياة كاملة متكاملة تدخلها بلا طمع او جشع 
بلا رغبة فى الاستحواذ على الاخر و النيل منه و اذلاله و الاستيلاء عليه وعلى ما يملكه وليس ان تملكه
الزواج 
عهد إلهى و عقد اجتماعي
لا ينتهي الا بالخيانة او الموت
ليس حقل تجارب
نرى بين المتزوجين الشباب
 عدم الاحتمال والاستسهال فى الانفصال
 (لا اتكلم عن الجادين و الراغبين فى الحلول ومنهم طرف عديم الحياء .. خائن ..جاحد.. مدمن.. ذو افعال شائنة..شاذ.. عديم المسئولية)
لا اتعرض لحالات خاصة فمجالها الرعاية
 وليس هذا غاية  مقالي
 لكن اتكلم عن سمة عامة بين الشباب
(لنتطلق..  لننفصل)
الخفايا والخبايا  يعلمها الرب وتقييمها الرعاية و المشورة النفسية لمعرفة الشخصية السوية من عدمه.

ظ،ظ  وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ، فَأُوصِيهِمْ، لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ، أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا، ظ،ظ، وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ، فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ، أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
(ظ، كورنثوس ظ§: ظ،ظ ، ظ،ظ،)

ربما يتجاسر البعض (و هذا كائن )
ويقولون هذا جائر
الفاضل/ة
مادمت تقول انك مسيحي فلتخضع لكلمة الرب 
و لن ازيد
(وما ينطبق على المرأة ينطبق على الرجل فى كل أمور الزواج)
يارب
لتكن بيوت من يدعون بأسمك سوية تعيش فى خوفك  وليس حسب الهوي

ظ¢ظ£ فَقَالَ آدَمُ: «هذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ». ظ¢ظ¤ لِذلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. (التكوين ظ¢: ظ¢ظ£، ظ¢ظ¤)

مبدأ عام
 اُعطي للخليقةفى شخص آدم  قبل الكنيسة
 ( حتى لا يقول من يقولون انه للمؤمنين وليس للبشرية جمعاء)
â™،â™،â™،â™،â™،â™،â™،
توضيح

هناك نعرة تسود بأن تعليم الكتاب نطبقه على الكنيسة وليس على البشرية جمعاء
لكن لو رجعنا ل سفر التكوين سنجد ان من اوجد الزواج اعطى ما فى قلبه تجاه الزواج لأدم ثم أكده الرب يسوع و اورده الرسول بولس
وبالتفصيل نجد
ان النص  ورد كالتالى
â™،لِذلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. (التكوين ظ¢: ظ¢ظ¤)
â™،ظ¥ وَقَالَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا. ظ¦ إِذًا لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ». (متى ظ،ظ©: ظ¥، ظ¦)
â™،«مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الاثْنَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا».
 (أفسس ظ¥: ظ£ظ،)

ومن هذا نجد ان تعليم الرب عن الزواج للبشرية جمعاء وليس للكنيسة فحسب وغير قاصر عليها.
 ....قاعدة الزواج للبشرية...


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2021)

*الرب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم الرائعه اخى الغالى ناجح*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (8 أكتوبر 2021)

وان كانت الحياة فى الدنيا منها لا مفر
فلا تظن يا صديقي انها المقر
فالرب اعدها لنا ممر
فأحسن اختيارك
فالابدية لنا هى المستقر  !!!!!


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> وان كانت الحياة فى الدنيا منها لا مفر
> فلا تظن يا صديقي انها المقر
> فالرب اعدها لنا ممر
> فأحسن اختيارك
> فالابدية لنا هى المستقر  !!!!!


امين راااااائع جداااااا
الرب يبارك خدمتك وعطائك ​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 نوفمبر 2021)

*العزيمة البشرية فى الضياع
 الخيبة القوية فى الاطماع
النتيجة حصاد الاوجاع
التوبة بتتطلب الاعتراف و الاتضاع
المعونة من الرب وعلينا الاتباع
النتيجة تغير الاتجاه و تصحيح الاوضاع
و  الرب قادر على تعويض اللى ضاع
شوف روعة الرب !!
 وخد الخطوة بإسراع !!!*


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2021)

كلام رااائع جداا الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (7 ديسمبر 2021)

خلى حبك لخطيبتك لزوجتك
مش شهوة مثارة
و نزوة مستثارة
خليه حب من القلب
مش وقت الحاجة و تحت إلحاحها تقول أحلى كلام... ولما الحاجة تنتهي تقول غوري من غير سلام يالا خصام
وتعود الحاجة تأخد هدنة و فى دقايق تسمع احلى كلام و نظرات الوئام و تنهيدات الهيام
على الفيس احلى صور
احلى كلام
و فى الواقع المناظر سخام والنتيجة حطام !!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 ديسمبر 2021)

أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، أَنَا لَسْتُ أَحْسِبُ نَفْسِي أَنِّي قَدْ أَدْرَكْتُ. وَلكِنِّي أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا وَاحِدًا: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ وَأَمْتَدُّ إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ، (فيلبي ٣: ١٣)
إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى
مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ
بمجده و خزيه
بغناه و فقره
بأفراحه و أتراحه
بصحته و مرضه

أَمْتَدُّ إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ
حيث مشيئة الرب
حيث التوبة الدائمة
حيث القلب المستقيم
حيث السلوك القويم
حيث المحبة النابعة من قلب الرب
حيث الرب الطريق الأوحد
حيث التقوى و الوقار و مخافة الرب و القداسة​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 مارس 2022)

أنا يبحث عن أنا
و
أنت تبحث عن أنت
و 
كلٌ منا ينزوى فى ذاته
و تأخذه ذاته إلى مزالق و متاهات
لكن
هذا 
الذى أختبر (لا أنا)  ليس ملاشاة لذاته إنما تساميا
لذاته فقد وجد (أنا) الضائعة و اختبر جدة حياتها عندما أستأمن فاديها عليها

مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ، فَأَحْيَا لاَ أَنَا، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ يَحْيَا فِيَّ. فَمَا أَحْيَاهُ الآنَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، فَإِنَّمَا أَحْيَاهُ فِي الإِيمَانِ، إِيمَانِ ابْنِ اللهِ، الَّذِي أَحَبَّنِي وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِي. (غلاطية ٢: ٢٠)


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مارس 2022)

*نطق اسم( يهوه) بين التفخيم
                     و نطق اسم( الله ) بين التأثيم
يمتلى عالم الفيس بوك بجماعات تدعى المسيحية و تفعل ما ذكرته فى صدر مقالي
يشجعون على نطق اسم يهوه و عندما تنطق الاسم بلفظ الله يأثموك و يكيلون لك الاتهامات
لكن لهؤلاء المتفاخرون و المأثمين أقول:
لفظ الله  بالعربية ليس مأثم لأننا نتكلم بها
كمن يتكلمون العبرية أو اليونانية و غيرها
و الروح القدس عند حلوله على التلاميذ فى العلية نطق فى التلاميذ و من ضمن ما نطق لغة العرب آلا و هى العربية
راجع النص التالى و بالتدقيق ما بين الأقواس لدحض مزاعمهم:-

٨ فَكَيْفَ (نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا؟)
 ٩ فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ، وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا ١٠ وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ، وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ، وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ،
١١ كِرِيتِيُّونَ وَ(عَرَبٌ)، (نَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا) (بِعَظَائِمِ اللهِ)!».
 (أعمال الرسل ٢: ٨-١١)

و دليل منطقى فرعى وهو ان العهد الجديد قد كتب باللغة اليونانية فاسم (يهوه) بالعربية (الله)
و اليونانية  على سبيل المثال (theos) أو (kurios)
ونحن لا نقدس لغة وكذا الرب لا يقدسها فما اللغة الا وعاء لتوصيل فكر الرب لنا
ليحفظنا الرب من حيلهم و الانخداع بشرورهم.
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 مارس 2022)

هَدِف 
صوب
 لا تتذبذب !!!
اتبع 
لا ترجع 
،
!!!لفحيح الحية لا تسمع
◇◇◇◇◇◇◇
فحيح : صَوْت الأَفعى


----------



## akmal lotfy (25 مارس 2022)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> * عبارات مسيحية تحكمها الكلمة الالهية
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يباركك اخويا لكن انا لا اتعامل مع الكثير ممن احبهم لظروف كثيرة 
لكن ادعي ان محبتي واشتياقي لله دائمة  فكرك جميل لكن حاد وقاطع والانسان المجاهد لازم يكون اكتر مرونة من كدا سامح ضعفي


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 مارس 2022)

*الاتكال مش تواكل
التدبير مش تقتير
الحرية مش اباحية
الرجولة مش قمع
الانوثة مش اغراء
الرعاية مش رئاسة
الخدمة مش زعامة
وصاياه مش ثقيلة
القداسة مش تزمت
المحبة مش تراخي
النعمة مش استباحة
العدل مش نقمة
الرحمة مش تسيب
الغضب مش صب جامات

يا رب
علمني و اخضعني لروحك فأفهم الأمور
كما فى قلبك ، حسب كلمتك!!*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 أبريل 2022)

*شيلتك تقطم ضهرك
ترميها عليه يصفي دهرك
مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ.
 (١ بطرس ٥: ٧)*


----------



## أَمَة (5 أبريل 2022)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> *   لينهض الرب قلوبنا غير فاقدين للرجاء غير منغمسين فى الوقتيات المؤقتات*
> 
> *منتظرين الرجاء المبارك على مستوى الفعل والقول
> 
> ...


امين!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (21 أبريل 2022)

♡ من الغباوة ان تتسبب فى العداوة .
♡ من المحبة ان تساند فى المحنة.
♡ من النعمة ان تعضد فى الغمة.
♡ من القداسة ان تهرب من النجاسة .
♡من السخافة ان تحقق اغراضك بالإخافة !!!!
♡من يحاول الفرار من اتخاذ القرار فحتما سينهار
اما من يتخذ
القرار بأستبصار فلابد من الازدهار !!!!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 أبريل 2022)

!! الدسائس برهان على النقائص


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 مايو 2022)

*للأسف 
منازلنا١ تحولت إلى منازلنا٢ !!
اى
مكانتنا صارت بمكاننا
و
قيمتنا صارت بإقامتنا
و
قيمة الكيان اصبحت من قيمة المكان
فخفضنا من قيمة الإنسان لإنخفاض قيمة المكان
لذا فلنهتم بمنزلة الاخرين لدينا و ليس بقيمة بمنزلهم !!!
......

المحيط الجامع
مَنازِلُ١ : جمع مَنزِلة
مَنازِلُ٢ : جمع مَنزِل*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 مايو 2022)

لا قيمة للحياة بدون الاحباء
الحياة التى تخلو من الاحباء صحراء جرداء 
 ♡♡♡♡♡♡لذا فلنحب♡♡♡♡♡♡♡

١٤ نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا قَدِ انْتَقَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، لأَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ الإِخْوَةَ. مَنْ لاَ يُحِبَّ أَخَاهُ يَبْقَ فِي الْمَوْتِ. ١٥ كُلُّ مَنْ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ فَهُوَ قَاتِلُ نَفْسٍ، وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ كُلَّ قَاتِلِ نَفْسٍ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ ثَابِتَةٌ فِيهِ. ١٦ بِهذَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ: أَنَّ ذَاكَ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، فَنَحْنُ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَضَعَ نُفُوسَنَا لأَجْلِ الإِخْوَةِ. (١ يوحنا ٣: ١٤-١٦)


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2022)

*صح كلامك تعيش وتكتب استاذ ناجح الرب يوفقك ويديم خدمتك المباركة*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 يونيو 2022)

فى السراء و الضراء
الأخوة
الصداقة
الزواج
ما زال يوجد امناء و ان لم نجدهم فلنكن نحن ، فمن الغباء ان نضيع حياتنا هباء .
فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهِمْ   . (متى ٧: ١٢)


----------



## أَمَة (9 يونيو 2022)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> (17)
> فى غفلة من الانسان
> 
> غزى قلبه الشيطان
> ...


تأمل و احساس رائعين و في الصميم.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (29 يونيو 2022)

!!!قف بالمرصاد لعدوك الصياد


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 أغسطس 2022)

-دسائس وسط الكنائس
 زوان وسط الحنطة
ضلالات وسط المؤمنين

♥︎أفسس ؛-
رسل كاذبين ، النقولايين المحاربين للتعليم القويم
أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلَ الأَشْرَارَ، وَقَدْ جَرَّبْتَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ (رُسُلٌ) وَلَيْسُوا رُسُلاً، فَوَجَدْتَهُمْ (كَاذِبِينَ). (رؤيا ٢: ٢)
وَلكِنْ عِنْدَكَ هذَا: أَنَّكَ تُبْغِضُ أَعْمَالَ( النُّقُولاَوِيِّينَ) الَّتِي أُبْغِضُهَا أَنَا أَيْضًا. (رؤيا ٢: ٦)
♥︎سميرنا:-
مجمع الشيطان
أَنَا أَعْرِفُ أَعْمَالَكَ وَضِيْقَتَكَ وَفَقْرَكَ مَعَ أَنَّكَ غَنِيٌّ. وَتَجْدِيفَ الْقَائِلِينَ: إِنَّهُمْ( يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا يَهُودًا، بَلْ هُمْ مَجْمَعُ الشَّيْطَانِ). (رؤيا ٢: ٩)
♥︎ برغامس:-
 كُرْسِيُّ الشَّيْطَانِ
بتَعْلِيمِ بَلْعَامَ
تَعْلِيمِ النُّقُولاَوِيِّينَ
١٣ أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، وَأَيْنَ تَسْكُنُ حَيْثُ كُرْسِيُّ الشَّيْطَانِ، وَأَنْتَ مُتَمَسِّكٌ بِاسْمِي، وَلَمْ تُنْكِرْ إِيمَانِي حَتَّى فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي فِيهَا كَانَ أَنْتِيبَاسُ شَهِيدِي الأَمِينُ الَّذِي قُتِلَ عِنْدَكُمْ حَيْثُ الشَّيْطَانُ يَسْكُنُ. ١٤ وَلكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ قَلِيلٌ: أَنَّ عِنْدَكَ هُنَاكَ قَوْمًا مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِتَعْلِيمِ بَلْعَامَ، الَّذِي كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ بَالاَقَ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ مَعْثَرَةً أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَنْ يَأْكُلُوا مَا ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ، وَيَزْنُوا. ١٥ هكَذَا عِنْدَكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا قَوْمٌ مُتَمَسِّكُونَ بِتَعْلِيمِ النُّقُولاَوِيِّينَ الَّذِي أُبْغِضُهُ. 
(رؤيا ٢: ١٣-١٥)
♥︎ثياتيرا:-
ايزابل و أولادها  غاوية و مغوية عبيد الرب
لكِنْ عِنْدِي عَلَيْكَ قَلِيلٌ: أَنَّكَ تُسَيِّبُ الْمَرْأَةَ إِيزَابَلَ الَّتِي تَقُولُ إِنَّهَا نَبِيَّةٌ، حَتَّى تُعَلِّمَ وَتُغْوِيَ عَبِيدِي أَنْ يَزْنُوا وَيَأْكُلُوا مَا ذُبحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ. (رؤيا ٢: ٢٠)
وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ. (رؤيا ٢: ٢٣)
♥︎ ساردس:-
اسماء كثيرة نجست ثيابهم
استدلال من
عِنْدَكَ أَسْمَاءٌ قَلِيلَةٌ فِي سَارْدِسَ لَمْ يُنَجِّسُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ، فَسَيَمْشُونَ مَعِي فِي ثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ لأَنَّهُمْ مُسْتَحِقُّونَ. (رؤيا ٣: ٤)
♥︎فيلادلفيا:-
مَجْمَعِ الشَّيْطَانِ
هنَذَا أَجْعَلُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ مَجْمَعِ الشَّيْطَانِ، مِنَ الْقَائِلِينَ إِنَّهُمْ يَهُودٌ وَلَيْسُوا يَهُودًا، بَلْ يَكْذِبُونَ  هنَذَا أُصَيِّرُهُمْ يَأْتُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ أَمَامَ رِجْلَيْكَ، وَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا أَحْبَبْتُكَ. (رؤيا ٣: ٩)

♥︎لاودكية:-
الفتور و الادعاء
١٥ أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ بَارِدًا وَلاَ حَارًّا. لَيْتَكَ كُنْتَ بَارِدًا أَوْ حَارًّا! ١٦ هكَذَا لأَنَّكَ فَاتِرٌ، وَلَسْتَ بَارِدًا وَلاَ حَارًّا، أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أَتَقَيَّأَكَ مِنْ فَمِي. ١٧ لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَئِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ. (رؤيا ٣: ١٥-١٧)


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2022)

*تامل رااائع جداااا
شكراا لخدمتك استاذ ناجح ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 سبتمبر 2022)

فى مجتمعنا السقيم
اعلاء
قومية على قومية
ينتج
 لنا مجرمين
واعلاء
طائفة على طائفة
ينتج 
لنا متعصبين
واعلاء
دين على دين
ينتج 
لنا ارهابيين
واعلاء
الذكورة على الانوثة
ينتج
 لنا كلاب متحرشين


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (22 نوفمبر 2022)

منا من يتعرض للسقوط فيصيبه القنوط او يسترسل فيه حتى الموت
و الاجدى لكل من يسقط ان يصرخ قائلا:
لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي، إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ. إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي. (ميخا ٧: ٨)


----------



## أَمَة (23 نوفمبر 2022)

آمين!


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 ديسمبر 2022)

الأبواب التى يغلقها الرب
 لا تفتحها لأن خلفها جحيم
و
الأبواب التى يفتحها الرب 
لا تغلقها لأن خلفها خير عميم


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين *


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 ديسمبر 2022)

إيماننا بالرب و فيه ليس وهم الواهمين
 بل ثقة الواثقين
لا نرتعب
لنثق فى الرب الذى يعولنا كعادته !!!!


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2022)

*كلام راائع جداا
شكرااا استاذ ناجح الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 ديسمبر 2022)

لتكن حياتنا
تحركاتنا و سكناتنا
كلماتنا و صمتنا
عملنا و راحتنا
فى مشيئة الرب


----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك استاذ ناجح*


----------

